# Do you have any "furry habits" IRL?



## Mediteral_Hart (Aug 21, 2009)

I mean like, do you say stuff like, "rawr" a lot or "purr" Call anyone a "furfag" as playful banter? Walk around on the fronts of your feet?  Anything?

For myself. I say "rawr", "ooh murr", "awr..." and I purr to myself a lot. I once said, "If I had a tail, it'd be waggin'."



NOTE: I also couldn't find another thread like this...I probably didn't look hard enough. Lust let me know if this has been overdone


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 21, 2009)

I Growl when pissed off, no joke xD


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 21, 2009)

idk when im hungry i get pissed off
the walking around on the front feet part i've been doin as long as i can remember
i find it just easier to trott around the house like that rather then banging my heels on the floor each step


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

When I try being quiet, I walk around on the front of my feet.  Since the technique of tip-toeing has only been around for about thirty years.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Aug 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> When I try being quiet, I walk around on the front of my feet.  Since the technique of tip-toeing has only been around for about thirty years.



lol, them furries be sneaking in teh bushes!


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm.. I Murr and hiss. I say Oh murr. SOoooo Around them events I would say I act like a dog in general. But i don't growl. I hiss >~


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 21, 2009)

I like to lick my own asshole I enjoy sleeping in enclosed spaces.. I guess this could fit the bill. 

Also, I swear too much so ass has become tail in some cases.. Like "get your tail over here in 5 man!" I feel like a faggot every time I say it tho.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 21, 2009)

I say "murf" when annoyed, but that's about all. And when surprised I make noises that are vaguely animalistic. Some sort of 'RAGHERREEP'.... thing....

My fiance, however, always says 'murr' in a lot of ways. 'Murr?' when confused, if he wants attention, he'll say it while nudging me, etc.
It's funny, since I'm more into the fandom than he is.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 21, 2009)

I have none. I try to keep the internet and real life separate. I hope most of you do the same...


----------



## ijp290 (Aug 21, 2009)

I growl sometimes, and I have a small tendency to start acting like Yoshi. I also lick/bite myself sometimes.

I have duck feet (my feet point inward instead of straight), if that counts.

Oh, and I do that scratching hand motion.


----------



## tox-foxx (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I have none. I try to keep the internet and real life separate. I hope most of you do the same...


It's true, I do. 
However, mine aren't intentional. 
It's not like I think "Oh, this is a good thing to start doing in real life, since on the internetz its okay and FULL OF LULZ!"

People like that generally have the social skills of a middle schooler. At best.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I have none. I try to keep the internet and real life separate. I hope most of you do the same...



heh, I do it consiously, becuase i know none of my coworker know any better lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I have none. I try to keep the internet and real life separate. I hope most of you do the same...


 But my habits existed before I went online.


----------



## Matt (Aug 21, 2009)

I do growl when I'm really pissed, luckily it's not loud enough for people to hear.


----------



## Yautjapet (Aug 21, 2009)

Funny thing is before I even knew about furs and whatnot I was (still am) very into the way creature actors move when in suit on screen. So I have an unbreakable habit of keeping my arms up in front like a t-rex sorta thing and walk on the front of my feet. Though I do the walking on the front part only when I get nervous or when I'm trying to keep quiet. 

I've always made creature noises ever since I learned how to do the Predator click noise. So once that door was opened I've learned so many more. I think currently my most common noise I make is an almost cawing kinda' sound. >_>'' 

Hrm, most of my noises are triggered by nervousness. And I'm not so great around crowds of new people so I make noises often. *facepalm*


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 21, 2009)

oh yeah, and those habbits are what drew me to the fandom in the first place. i was thrilled it wasnt just me so to speak.
growl when im mad. murr when im happy. i nuzzle my husband like a damn cat all the time.  its just what i do.    
and yeah i actually say "rawr"   a lot
is that lemy in your sig poet?  faaantastic


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 21, 2009)

When really tired my voice sounds like a low-growl when I speak, does that count?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 21, 2009)

I've used the words "tail" and "paws" in a furry context before I was sure what furry was.



Attaman said:


> When I try being quiet, I walk around on the front of my feet.  Since the technique of tip-toeing has only been around for about thirty years.



My nephews do this.  Uh oh.


----------



## Koray (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm... I don't think so.
Although I've caught myself growling some times...


----------



## Lewi (Aug 21, 2009)

I growl in the back of my throat when I'm mad sometimes. =P


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 21, 2009)

I growl when  pissed or frustrated. Walk on the fronts of my feet When not wearing footwear. And i shake the water off my hair in the shower when done. Got dizzy ounce doing that and broke the towel rack off the wall.


----------



## Shino (Aug 21, 2009)

I tend to growl when really angry, and I've been known to accidentally use the terms paw, muzzle and tail instead of hand, mouth, and ass butt in casual conversation.


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 21, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I enjoy sleeping in enclosed spaces.



I thought I was the only one who did that. I sleep in a small room anyway and don't like open spaces. Kinda like reverse-claustrophobia.


I tend to make weird yappy/ bird like noises. And I clap my hands like a seal when I'm happy. But I've always done that lol.

I walk around barefoot to.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 21, 2009)

why do people think acting like an animal is furry?


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 21, 2009)

I rawr~ at my girlfriend, but I would do that furriness or not.


----------



## Tsun (Aug 21, 2009)

I really like the sound of jingle bell or whatever they're called
I walk on my toes/fronts of my feet/whatever if i don't have shoes on(propably got used to that because my old room's floor was full of junk so i had to dodge them )
I keep my fingers close together and hands in my sleeves... dunno if that counts.
I tend to pick up and hold things with 2 hands like i didn't have fingers >_>;
Don't take it wrong, but i like it when something soft touches my neck.
I sometimes keep my hands a little like squirrels do http://go635254.s3.amazonaws.com/sustainablog/files/2008/05/common_squirrel.jpg
Recently i noticed i leap like some animal when i run upstairs long straight stairs without shoes on xD
I immediately go noctural if i don't have to wake up for school or anything  dunno why, and i do not do it purprosedly.

Im not sure if those kind of things were what you mean but...


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> why do people think acting like an animal is furry?


  Because Humans aren't animals.  Unless one needs to argue for instincts / upturning nature / etc., in which case we become animals again.  But then we don't get to use the animal instinct excuse for bad things because we aren't animals.  Basically:  Pick and choose as you go, just like what animal and what human traits you'll give Furries.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 21, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I thought I was the only one who did that. I sleep in a small room anyway and don't like open spaces. Kinda like reverse-claustrophobia.



Its called agoraphobia.

I just say murr to mess with peoples heads


----------



## Dog Butterfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Eh I was going to say growling, but then I realized that my friends and I just to that to get neighborhood dogs to go ape-shit.


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 21, 2009)

You don't even have to know me to know I'm a furry. I walk around with a tail on, I purr a lot, I "mreow" and "nyuu", I nuzzle people constantly, I growl when I'm angry, I curl up in a ball when I'm sleepy, etc.

=^.^=


----------



## NJ_Coyote (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, it's not really a habit but I cat walk, cat balance, I QM a lot in public, or at home, and a lot more animal like movements. Who needs stairs? I also do growl a little when I'm angry, but not enough for people to notice. Also, when I yawn I kind of howl or sound like a tired animal.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 21, 2009)

I growl, but I think a lot of humans do that, furry or not. I sometimes refer to hands or feet as paws, but that's about it.

And walking on the front of your feet is so uncomfortable. I don't get how people can do that for longer than it takes to tiptoe somewhere.



> NOTE: I also couldn't find another thread like this...I probably didn't look hard enough. Lust let me know if this has been overdone


Yeah, its been overdone. This thread is similar: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46790


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 21, 2009)

I growl, because it is metal and I hang out with metalheads and we'll be like "hey this song's badass" and then we'll start doing growling vocals because it's fucking br00tal. XD

Other than that, I do refer to "ass" as "tail" a lot, whether it be telling someone to "get their tail over here" or telling someone to "hurry their tail up".  I also refer to a person's mouth as a muzzle occasionally, but usually only when someone irritating me and I tell them to "clamp their muzzle shut" or something to that effect.

No weird feral habits for me, though.  Just dialouge.


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Aug 21, 2009)

I growl when I'm fighting someone. I guess that's sort of a furry trait. But I don't know any furries that practice Muay Thai =P


----------



## Takoto (Aug 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> When I try being quiet, I walk around on the front of my feet.  Since the technique of tip-toeing has only been around for about thirty years.



I do that, but not because I want to be quiet usually. The back and center of the bottom of my feet are oddly very sensitive, so touching the carpet with them ether feels unpleasing or... _something else_ happens. 

I don't know about habits, but I literally love it when my boyfriend scratches around my neck/my ears/my head and back. He says I'm like a cat when he does it. 
Then again my boyfriend also calls me "Furfag", xD

I can't think of anything off the top of my head but if I do I guess I'll post again.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 21, 2009)

I can walk on my hands but I don't do it. I guess that isn't furry related. I don't have any furry habits. Why would I


----------



## Liam (Aug 21, 2009)

I occasionally fly, breathe fire, and eat other people, but that's about it.


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 21, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> I occasionally fly, breathe fire, and eat other people, but that's about it.



Hahaha, nice. XD


----------



## Wildside (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, I'm ashamed to admit it, but when I can't open something with my hands I use my teeth. XD 


Also when something is annoying me I growl alittle bit. Lmao.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 21, 2009)

Well when I'm realy mad, I do growl.I also tiptoe abunch. When my head get's wet, i shake it also. I've been doing those things before I was a furry


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Aug 21, 2009)

I also growl when I'm pissed but not really animal-like, and I roar silently to break the silence in some of my conversations.

....I don't think those are quite "furry-material".^^;


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2009)

When I lay down and stretch my legs, they shake. Like a dog when you find his scratching spot.


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Aug 21, 2009)

I Whimper when my mate does something really... yeah...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2009)

MikeApSykesthewolf said:


> I Whimper when my mate does something really... yeah...



I don't think that's furry; I think it's pretty normal 

Well...  If they are any good in bed, that is.


----------



## Scurrow (Aug 21, 2009)

I growl and bark and howl a lot.  I used to be really nuts and bark at people on the streets while in the passenger seat of my friends' cars, or at work when someone was annoying me.   I also used to answer the phone "woof", which everyone thought was a riot.  I also bark if I think someone treating me like a dog, like "whistling" to get my attention or something.  
I like to rub my face in the couch or bed like a cat, it feels great.

None of this really makes sense since my "fursona" is a squirrel, sometimes human actions are not enough to express how you feel, so you must look into another species for inspiration.


----------



## Midna (Aug 21, 2009)

idk...
i don't mind acting weird...
I'm always feeling like pouncing...


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2009)

I lick my cuts when I get them.

When I hear someone say something dirty, my head pops up like when you call a dog.




Midna said:


> idk...
> i don't mind acting weird...
> I'm always feeling like pouncing...



_Someone's_ horny a lot.


----------



## Midna (Aug 21, 2009)

yep...
lots of energy has to lead somewhere...

and blood has an awesome taste anyways


----------



## Ryis16 (Aug 21, 2009)

If i hear a random sound, I will cock my head to one side like a dog. Ill also do that when im confused or when i have a WTF! moment.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 21, 2009)

Almost always have walked on the front of my feet  useually when I'm mad I don't know why, and I actually pur when I'm happy I also meow when I'm board done this since I was a kid but yeah...


----------



## Shadow (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah, an old classic brought back. Well, leering when pissed is all I've got.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I sometimes walk on my tip-toes, and I sometimes growl. But that's about it. I also sometimes say things like "oh murr", but only in a comedic sort of way, so it's not really a habit. :/


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 21, 2009)

1.one of them is where I like my back rubbed.
2.sometimes I walk on my toes for a few sec's.
3.I like cat's, and let them rub there face close to mine.
4.I sometimes feel unsettled when a animal dies. ( including foxes).
5.once in a while I will run on my toes.


other then that I don't growl nor yiff,


----------



## Midna (Aug 21, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> 1.one of them is where I like my back rubbed.
> 2.sometimes I walk on my toes for a few sec's.
> 3.I like cat's, and let them rub there face close to mine.
> 4.I sometimes feel unsettled when a animal dies. ( including foxes).
> ...



other than the cat thing I do all 5...
I'm allergic to cats


----------



## ManasgaelRoss (Aug 21, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Snipped...
> When I hear someone say something dirty, my head pops up like when you call a dog.
> ...Snipped.




Me too.  

Also, I usually curl up on top of my bed covers and sleep on my stomach.  And related to that, I've slept nude almost every night for more than twenty-five years so that I could be more like a wild animal.


----------



## Midna (Aug 21, 2009)

I couldn't sleep nude, I sleep in a way that would expose me, I throw cover and turn and stuff


----------



## Jack (Aug 21, 2009)

I growl. sexy growl, & the annoyed growl.

does laughing like a hyena count? (cause I just do that naturally)


----------



## Jack (Aug 21, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> 1.one of them is where I like my back rubbed.
> 2.sometimes I walk on my toes for a few sec's.
> 3.I like cat's, and let them rub there face close to mine.
> 4.I sometimes feel unsettled when a animal dies. ( including foxes).
> ...



you are supposed to run on your toes, I think all that you just stated are common things. 

(no offense & ttly not trying to be hateful)


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 21, 2009)

Jack said:


> you are supposed to run on your toes, I think all that you just stated are common things.
> 
> (no offense & ttly not trying to be hateful)



Most of the time I run on both my toes and heel's. since I can't keep run any faster that won't make me look silly.

and I was not trying to state thing's that are obvious, those are mostly my fur habit's.


----------



## Jack (Aug 21, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> Most of the time I run on both my toes and heel's. since I can't keep run any faster that won't make me look silly.



ok then, whatever floats your boat dude.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 21, 2009)

i chew on everything... EVERYTHING


oh and i like balls


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 21, 2009)

I lay in warm spots :3
I say "meow" sometimes, mostly when nobody is talking. It's a good conversation starter.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 22, 2009)

I growl when angry or pissed, and i say paw instead of hand, but in french it's sound less weird, so peop never ask why i say that. 

Those aren't realy related to my furriness... In a way it could be, but whatever...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 22, 2009)

Growling and hissing.  Mostly when I'm agitated.  About it, I think.


----------



## Patton89 (Aug 22, 2009)

1. I eat.
2. I sleep.
3. I poop.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

I have some dogish habits, but honestly I just call people faggots (Don't see how putting FUR on top of it makes it anymore insulting).


----------



## Luthia (Aug 22, 2009)

I growl when angry or afraid, and hiss like a cat sometimes...
I like fingers running through my hair (like cats do with their fur)
I stretch like a feline, and often sit almost perfectly still for lengths of time. I purr when content, and curl up on my front to sleep...


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a lot of animal like habits that have nothing to do with the internet. Its just something iv always done.


----------



## kryptik (Aug 22, 2009)

I eat mainly with my canine sharp teeeh, because they're really, really sharp. No kidding. I QM sometimes to get up stairs, grown when I'm pissed, so on and so forth. 

Blood tastes good too.

Also, 69th post in thread...


----------



## Midna (Aug 22, 2009)

I peel hangnails to get blood....
blood has an awesome taste


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 22, 2009)

Growling when angry, toe-walking, and curling up when seated in a suitably comfortable chair.



Midna said:


> I peel hangnails to get blood....
> blood has an awesome taste


Furry =/= vampire, people...


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I have none. I try to keep the internet and real life separate. I hope most of you do the same...


 

Yo Commie, why do you have a Spetznaz fox with a chainsaw as your avatar if you hate everything about us furries?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

I tend to make animal noises when I'm seriously pissed off. I lie down in not-very-human positions.

Other than that, I don't really have any habits like that.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 22, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> 4.I sometimes feel unsettled when a animal dies. ( including foxes).


 

_Including_ foxes? I get so pissed off every time I see that, all these random people end up looking at me because I make such a big fucking deal over it. That's why I stay the hell away from hunting lodges.


----------



## Takun (Aug 22, 2009)

Does pacing count?  I pace like a motherfucker when I'm bored, anxious.


----------



## kryptik (Aug 22, 2009)

EXTREME PACING COMPETITION

But yeah, it probably does count.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 23, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Yo Commie, why do you have a Spetznaz fox with a chainsaw as your avatar if you hate everything about us furries?


Hey, _I'm_ the one who hates everything about furries. All he said here was that he prefers to keep his furriness online.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 23, 2009)

This reminds me of the Hatedwerewolf days. Just say it, you believe you are expressing your inner-animal.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 23, 2009)

The mods didn't approve this reply, so now I have to repost it D:



Vatz said:


> Yo Commie, why do you have a Spetznaz fox with a chainsaw as your avatar if you hate everything about us furries?



Excuse me, _I'm_ the one who hates everything about furries. He's the one who believes in keeping one's fantasy life and one's real life separate wherever possible. Also, the guys with bolded blue usernames are admins, and if you anger them, they shall punish you.* 

Now that we know who's who on FAF...

* It may or may not be in the name of the moon. The jury's still out on that one.


----------



## T-REV (Aug 23, 2009)

I use "RAWR" in general, but only with certain friends


----------



## Skittle (Aug 24, 2009)

I growl, bite, bark, say arf, wiggle, purr, love tummy rubs... Yea. I do a lot of shit. I always have though, even as a little kid.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I really like my shin or back being scratched :3


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I really like my shin or back being scratched :3


 not my shin my my head :3


----------



## D Void (Aug 24, 2009)

Apparently I growl when I'm pissed off but I've never noticed it.


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 24, 2009)

I growl as well when I am pissed off. I also like my back scratched.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 24, 2009)

Jack said:


> I growl. sexy growl, & the annoyed growl.
> 
> does laughing like a hyena count? (cause I just do that naturally)




Heh, I laugh like that, too.


----------



## Arquin (Aug 24, 2009)

I file my nails into points (which, by the way, are capable of inflicting quite a lot of damage . Does that count?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 24, 2009)

Arquin said:


> I file my nails into points (which, by the way, are capable of inflicting quite a lot of damage . Does that count?




IDK, but that IS fucking awesome.


----------



## kashaki (Aug 24, 2009)

Arquin said:


> I file my nails into points (which, by the way, are capable of inflicting quite a lot of damage . Does that count?


Remind me not to piss you off if by any chance we ever meet.

And to say something on topic: I whimper sometimes.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

None.  Your all wierd.


----------



## wolfsymphony (Aug 24, 2009)

I howl. Alot. Friends and family get annoyed by it very easily but it's not something I do intentionally D:
I've been doing it for so long now that it just comes naturally. So not just the howling but those kind of "Woo woo" noises as well.. OTL


----------



## Raslan (Aug 25, 2009)

I say "rawr" a lot apparently, but I never noticed it until my cousin started repeating it. Imagin my suprise when he said he learned it from me 

Also, when I'm walking without shoes on, I walk toe-heel. Not fully toe walking, not fully normal walking


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2009)

I sometimes jump at sudden noises.


----------



## jagdwolf (Aug 25, 2009)

I have, for as long as I can remember, growled when angry, upset, frustrated.  I do this in public.  I always refer to hands as paws, I walk digigrade most of the time (funny I have been doing this since my football coach made me take dance as a preteen, cause I was so uncordinated LOL and it helps my lower hips) I streatch like a wolf, nuzzle people who are open to it, I soft grow when happy or pleased, and whimper when "very" pleased.

And this has been going on since I was a kid, and that was back in the stone age. Oh and I have always have had furry ears, unless some barber gets too overly agressive and trims it before I can slap a paw


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

I keep murring or something like it as a yes sometimes... They don't even ask why, thank god :V


----------



## Hir (Aug 25, 2009)

People say I yawn exactly like a cat. Dunno if that counts. I also scratch myself (IE itches) like a cat, too. Well, maybe they're just picking on nothing.

As for furry habits, I don't really know. I've always been pretty animalistic. (I don't even know if that is a word, either.).


----------



## Dog Butterfly (Aug 26, 2009)

TaintedMelody said:


> You don't even have to know me to know I'm a furry. I walk around with a tail on, I purr a lot, I "mreow" and "nyuu", I nuzzle people constantly, I growl when I'm angry, I curl up in a ball when I'm sleepy, etc.
> 
> =^.^=



Tail in public all the time?
Do you have a job?XP


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 26, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> None.  Your all wierd.



This man is beginning to understand furries.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 26, 2009)

Since i got into the fandom i say yiffy instead of kinky, I always point out somthing furry or anthro, i say grr when somone is pissed (sarcasticly.) 

And i do thes things on purpose to see if any one will ask if im furry or if they even realize im doing these things


----------



## DJLab (Aug 26, 2009)

I have sex. That's a furry habit right?


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Aug 26, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Also, I swear too much so ass has become tail in some cases.. Like "get your tail over here in 5 man!"



Me too. XD
Except that's what I've always said, since swearing is not allowed in my house.

Other then that, nothing.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 26, 2009)

Only to wierd out or piss my mates off.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 26, 2009)

My work uniform (hat, work ID, and money apron) has a total of 6 pawprints airbrushed on it.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 26, 2009)

I purr, hiss, sometimes walk on the fronts of my feet for fun, i even curl my tongue funny like a cat when i yawn. I have called someone a furfag before, just to be silly. But mostly, i'm just very cat like.


----------



## Matt (Aug 27, 2009)

I run on the front of my feet when I'm barefoot.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 27, 2009)

Also sometimes I tend to bark at cats


----------



## Baltowolfdog92 (Aug 27, 2009)

well i normally were shirts with wolves on them and sometimes i accidently slip out the furry lingo in conversation as i type it daily


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 27, 2009)

Yesterday I fell asleep on a friend's bed CURLED UP


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 27, 2009)

awww. That's adorable.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 28, 2009)

I dunno if this counts particularly as "furry" but, I twitch my ears occasionally if something sounds good to me, or high pitched. (I should say I twitch the back neck muscles below/behind my ear, which make them twitch.

That and I've been told I growl, though I don't really notice it.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 28, 2009)

I growl at people, my friends, family etc. I love gnawing on bones, and snarl when people try to take something from my plate of food. Yeah very wolf like IRL....lol

Even occasionally Howl would the mood suits me.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 28, 2009)

Huntress said:


> I growl at people, my friends, family etc. I love gnawing on bones, and snarl when people try to take something from my plate of food. Yeah very wolf like IRL....lol
> 
> Even occasionally Howl would the mood suits me.



Woman after my own heart! X3  That snarling must go over quite well at the ol' family gatherings, eh?


----------



## Huntress (Aug 28, 2009)

I have been doing it my whole life so my family is rather use to it. I also enjoy sniffing people, usually friends and family, but mostly like if they are wearing something that smells very nice I get all close to sniff along their necks.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 28, 2009)

Huntress said:


> I have been doing it my whole life so my family is rather use to it. I also enjoy sniffing people, usually friends and family, but mostly like if they are wearing something that smells very nice I get all close to sniff along their necks.



I love free minds. Yer awesomeness. XD

I could be all sniffy, but me being...me, and me being, a guy, let's just say I'd probably get a face full of fist/claws/mace/taze/sledgehammer


----------



## Huntress (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah being female does help that....my ex she use to wear stuff intentionally knowing how scents turned me on. So I would spend a good bit of time nuzzling and sniffing at her neck.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 28, 2009)

Maybe a little. I do say "roar" sometimes, but I did that before I knew I was furry and it's jokingly anyway. I've taken to saying "hurm?" as an indication of suprise recently (read: today and yesterday) and it sounds sort of animalistic.


----------



## CatCase (Aug 28, 2009)

I hiss at people that piss me off and I make mew noises when I'm surprised or happy. I like driving my boyfriend's room mates dog up a wall by meowing at it.


----------



## BanesShadow (Aug 28, 2009)

when people r pissed off I usually say 'Whats bit your tail?' lol


----------



## cylenri (Aug 28, 2009)

I sometimes tend to sleep curled up. Ocasinoally when very tired i let out small squeaks instead of a yawn.....

Nothing amzing to say the least. but im not that special.


----------



## Shukit (Aug 28, 2009)

Meowing, purring, "oh murr", rawr, -wink, motions like pawing at-...
I guess o_o; I do most of it at home where i'm either constantly around my cats or on ventrilo...

Though once, while I was taking a walk, I nearly stepped on a cicada and I jumped back and kinda yelled NYA!... I had my hands clenched and up like my cats do when I'm blowdrying them after a bath... kinda looks like you're is ready for a boxing match. I walked away very embarrassed and glad I was on a quiet street... hoping no one was looking out their windows at that moment.

Completely unintentional. Wish I hadn't freaked out like that...cicadas are NASTY.


----------



## dustinrevees (Aug 28, 2009)

i hiss and im a naga so that works
also i get blood crazed in september when its time to eat my once a year fish "besides that im vegetarian"
oh and i eat like a snake once every few days i finally eat something and when i eat i EAT lol
oh and i move like a reptile and never feel hot
i think im cold blooded lol


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 28, 2009)

Arquin said:


> I file my nails into points (which, by the way, are capable of inflicting quite a lot of damage . Does that count?


I do that too sometimes. I am very bad at remembering to trim my nails, which bugs people (mostly family) quite a bit since I'm a guy. My girlfriend seems to be the only one to notice if I make them pointed though.


----------



## dustinrevees (Aug 29, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I thought I was the only one who did that. I sleep in a small room anyway and don't like open spaces. Kinda like reverse-claustrophobia.
> 
> 
> I tend to make weird yappy/ bird like noises. And I clap my hands like a seal when I'm happy. But I've always done that lol.
> ...


i like confined places too
its always a way to mellow me out, just crawl in a pantry hehehe
and i have shoes i love being barefoot
although that might have something to do with me hating clothes in general lol


----------



## Vatz (Aug 29, 2009)

For some reason, I woke up curled up on my matress this morning...like, animal curled-up--hands up against my chest with limp wrists, head tucked in, legs tucked in, on top of my bedsheets, fully clothed (strange, seeing as how I was naked and under my blankets when I went to sleep). I bring up the fact that I was on top of my sheet because the bed was made, meaning I didn't just twist and turn during the night--and that doesn't explain how my clothes ended up on me. And another thing...Ive  been hearing things, I feel a lot more...animal...either I'm going totally crazy, or I'm starting to be affected in a terminal way by my furry side. At one point, I thought that my ears actually were on top of my head, and that I could move them around. I even felt like I had a tail earlier today.


By the way, this isn't a dream. This is actually what I felt like today.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

I yawn like a cat, always walk on front of my feet (beat me why, hard to keep balance), sensible nose, can't help but sniff whenever I enter a room and make a weird face whenever there's a smell I dun like, which mean often.  I sometimes sleep curled-up and I too (like Vatz) feel like I have a tail.. when Im extremly relaxed, my right eye just wont open when there's light (nocturnal eye, wth?), and even my left eye can't help but stay half closed.  I see perfectly clear in dark, though (Im a freak..).  Id like to grow my fingernails, but I involuntarily gnaw on em while I sleep..  And finally, when I walk, I tend to show my fangs w/o realizing it...


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 30, 2009)

I rawr frequently and sometimes purr :3


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 31, 2009)

I recognize people by smell.  Like, yesterday, I was in the basement floor of my house, and my aunt came over, but I didn't hear her ring the doorbell and nobody called me up.  But several minutes after she had arrived, I smelled her from all the way across the house.  =/  She doesn't wear any particular perfume either.  She just smells like medical scrubs, and cats (because shes a nurse, and she has a cat).  

Its pretty weird.


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep,as a part of sneaking and swift movement i walk on my toes and use my hands more like claws,especially developping (did i spell that right?) my own fighting style,influenced by ninjutsu,i do growl and ironicly i can purr.
And yes i do use RAWR Alot. ^^


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Sep 2, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Yep,as a part of sneaking and swift movement i walk on my toes and use my hands more like claws,especially developping (did i spell that right?) my own fighting style,influenced by ninjutsu,i do growl and ironicly i can purr.
> And yes i do use RAWR Alot. ^^



I have my own fighting style too....It's called "Slacker Fist" lol


----------



## Glitch (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually I do make animal-like sounds and gestures quite a bit that reflect my emotions.  Then I tend to walk digitigrade (I can do it very well) around the house. Have been loooooonnggg before I joined the fandom.

My friend Coda also calls me a furfag in playful banter.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 2, 2009)

Well i walk on the balls of my feet which is the apparent digigrade emulation however i feel that it isnt particularly furry seeings its more of a habit created from running (like sprinting and what not) wher it is the more efficient way to run.
Also it helps when manuevering in paintball to remain silent.

I dont believe i have any other habits besides how one acts in a fursuit but thats all about character.


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

Im sneaking like a damn T-REX AND THAT DON''T WORK AT THE PAINTBALL

I Rawr and make Weird Sound when im Happy 

I Shake my Head when i go out of the Shower XD


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

Sure, I growl, howl, bark, purr/mew, and hiss (though normally only around close friends). I also like to get on all fours and play-wrestle with friends or even big dogs. I also bare my teeth at times and might even bite. And I like being petted. *nerd*


----------



## Huntress (Sep 2, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Well i walk on the balls of my feet which is the apparent digigrade emulation however i feel that it isnt particularly furry seeings its more of a habit created from running (like sprinting and what not) wher it is the more efficient way to run.
> Also it helps when manuevering in paintball to remain silent.
> 
> I dont believe i have any other habits besides how one acts in a fursuit but thats all about character.



Yay for more paintball players!! I do know that my growling and animal like behavior does intimidate the other players. Specially when I wear the faux fur cape thing that I have made which attaches to the back of my vest and goes down to the back of my calves.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 2, 2009)

Mediteral_Hart said:


> I have my own fighting style too....It's called "Slacker Fist" lol


 
Mine would be Blood Claw.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've said "If I had a tail, it'd be wagging", and sometime I murr or purr or whine/whimper, mostly to piss off my non-furry friends 

Oh, I've had Fyrugan's avatar as background on my mobile, and the wolf on huntress's signature on a black t-shirt.
Fun fact


----------



## Furygan (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## InsaneGreyWolf (Sep 2, 2009)

I growl, that's about it actually.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a habit of growling when I'm told something that I didn't want to hear. Like if I ask you for $20 and you say "no", I end up growling at you.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 2, 2009)

Seems alot of folks growl when mad.  

I have the odd notion of walking on tiptoes alot (when Im not on all fours at my house) and sometimes, speciually when the moon goes full, Ill just trance out and head to the woods to play my flute.
I alos tend to accidentally flirt with folks sometimes, specially when im busy testing their limits   I like to do that alot.  To be honest I like to act like a kitsune more than a normal human just because its so much more fun   Please dont shoot me.


----------



## BaronWise (Sep 2, 2009)

I say "GRR!!!" in a non-furry way when frustrated.


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

I said 'yiff yiff' out of amusement quite a lot. And I'm very feline like~


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 2, 2009)

I just remembered that I have a favorite stick (s) that I keep in a corner, and that I like to play with my star ball alot.  Its my bouncy bouncy star ball, and noone can have it.  :3

Sometimes for the fun of it, Ill take a walk in the woods on all fours just to see what its like.  After all alot of new perspectives are good for learning new and exciting things.


----------



## BaronWise (Sep 2, 2009)

I roll a little bouncy sphere back and forth on my desk and draw my retarded animals on everything.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 2, 2009)

well  I have a tendency to growl under my breath at mean folks. and I have a tone of wildlife shirt I wear.


----------



## WeissVicious (Sep 3, 2009)

I _murr/merr_ a lot in public heheehh ^_^


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 3, 2009)

I laugh like a faggoty ferret, apparently. In fact, my giggle was so faggy (which ain't too far from furry) that it inspired the creation of an Urban Dictionary article.


----------



## slywox (Sep 3, 2009)

i say rawr alot, ive howled and i snap my jaws a lil when i get angry


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 3, 2009)

I do walk around on the front of my feet alot and I do call others furfags for lulz when we're all furs but yeah lol.


----------



## foXX (Sep 3, 2009)

i growl when im pissed off, and i walk bare foot too.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 3, 2009)

You may have furry habits when you just cant seem to resist those impulses that strike you.

Like sticking a spider in the fridge and waiting around for someone to find it.  At Work.  XD
And then there was the time when I turned my teachers car alarm on because it was right in front of me like as if it was begging me to fiddle with it XD

Animal impulses for the win XD


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 3, 2009)

I love to stick my head out the window on the way home from school.

The wind...it's nice.

( ^ lol)


----------



## Saka (Sep 3, 2009)

Mm... I saw 'Neaw'  a lot..... a few time a day at least.

And when I yawn, I do this little stretch thing and rub at my eyes/face with the base of my wrists. ^^;


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 3, 2009)

I say "Nyah" alot when you scare the shit out of me.   I know this much the camp director shouldnt be sneaking up on me like that JUST TO SCARE ME.  I mean he employed me, why scare me like that?

I also tend to go "AIEEEEE" alot when falling or hgenerally forgetting my footing.  Alot of the time, an AIE and a NYAH will come together when someone scares me enough to make me slip on the floor.  Than its just embarrassing getting back up again.


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 4, 2009)

I occasionally try to walk digitigrade to my embarassment. Most often i'll make some sound like "merf" or say "Rawr!" when angry. Somtimes maybe a whimper or growl. 

Good god i sound like a weirdo. x.x

Edit: Forgot to mention, I don't make a sound when I yawn, does that count?


----------



## Purnip (Sep 4, 2009)

I hiss at people when they take stuff from my hands (an act of pure disrespect to me). 

I tend to sit like a dog. 

I curl up into a ball half the time I sleep (like my ferret).

I eat bread like a hamster (no lie. My friend pointed this one out to me and I never really noticed before.).


----------



## Furygan (Sep 4, 2009)

I like to scare people the hell out of my ''territory''. o.-


----------



## Snack (Sep 5, 2009)

I like porn.


----------



## Ereshkigal234 (Sep 5, 2009)

Snack said:


> I like porn.



INDUBITABLY GOOD SIR


1. I love my tummy rubbed, though i identify more with slugs than any creature, why i love my tummy rubbed is beyond me.
2. I have a thing about having behind my ears rubbed. Very relaxing to me.
3. I really like playing in the dirt or just in nature and growing plants.
4. Love water and splashing in it like a maniac
5. I groom my husband, and keep him clean, many people think it's disgusting but i keep him from having tons of breakouts and whatnot. Just the maternal instincts i think.


many more.. just too many embarrassing ones to mention :O


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

I Tend to lick wounds-i-can-reach-clean. o.-


----------



## Barak (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Tend to lick wounds-i-can-reach-clean. o.-




Same Here...Licking Wound even if it dangerous ^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Barak said:


> Same Here...Licking Wound even if it dangerous ^^



Same ^^


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 5, 2009)

Barak said:


> Same Here...Licking Wound even if it dangerous ^^


  If the wound is so dangerous to lick, then why are you licking it?  Find some watre and take a swim, the water pressure will take care of it.... unless your bleeding to death.  Then youll just die faster.

BUT, beside the point.  I love to play pranks on people.  Its what i do to live.  Of course Im always sure to not play dangerous stuff, and to always cover my tail when flying about XD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> If the wound is so dangerous to lick, then why are you licking it?  Find some watre and take a swim, the water pressure will take care of it.... unless your bleeding to death.  Then youll just die faster.
> 
> BUT, beside the point.  I love to play pranks on people.  Its what i do to live.  Of course Im always sure to not play dangerous stuff, and to always cover my tail when flying about XD



Well, depends, if you dropped acid on your arm, dun go licking it, rofl.. but I mean, simple wounds like a paper cut, a nail through the hand, or somethin like that


----------



## Barak (Sep 5, 2009)

Nya, EVERY kind of Wound...I lick it...I love the Feeling and it Heal Faster


----------



## Lyrihl (Sep 5, 2009)

I have so many furry habits I've been dubbed "the werewolf girl".
I can do a lot of furry sounds, and they're all reflexes. Murr when happy or wanting to get attention, rarf when annoyed, growl and snap when angry, whine when begging for something, howl when hyper, ect ect. Oh, and have you ever seen a husky do that "talking" thing? I do that too.
I also lick my wounds/cuts, bite people when they try to take my stuff, lick my lips, walk on my toes, yawn like a wolf, enjoy head-rubs and ear-scratches, and can hold staring contests for so long I lose count. I also paw at things I want or can't get to.

And that's just the stuff I'm conciously aware of.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

^ Sounds like my type of girl. Rawr. XD


----------



## sexydesunigger (Sep 5, 2009)

I get on my hands and knees and purr and start to rub up against my parents legs. I pretend I'm a house cat.

I also shit outside in the yard


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

It's been said, but I also growl when annoyed (around friends).

I have puffy hair, and it was a target for pencils from mates in college, so I'd growl. One time, a girl who wasn't in my direct circle of friends touched it and I growled just as the room fell quiet. My friends had to "explain" to the class for me. .___.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

*pets Harebelle* o.o


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 5, 2009)

i lick my ass in public.


----------



## Solmangrundy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ass Scratching is universal to every mammal out there its how we communicate


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 5, 2009)

yall gross me out :V


----------



## Solmangrundy (Sep 5, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> yall gross me out :V



People are weird


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 5, 2009)

Solmangrundy said:


> People are weird


yep


----------



## robdadragon (Sep 5, 2009)

i like to "mark" things i own by scratching them or otherwise subtly defacing them... lol


----------



## Bacu (Sep 5, 2009)

I could've sworn I made a sardonic comment in here... Yet it appears I didn't... Bizzare.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 5, 2009)

XD Lol toppers, I ran out of quotes long ago 

But isnt it always enchanting to play a flute in the moons full light?  It feels great to see things in a new light, even your favorite places.  *If you mess this statement up, boo on you*


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 6, 2009)

....no. :|


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> ....no. :|


 
I am sure there must be at least one!


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

i like sleeping curled up on a blanket in the corner and in fights i bite and claw alot got one of my eye teeth yanked out one time i got a new bigger sharper one that hangs over my bottom lip oh and i like going out and howling at the moon mostly just to get the neighbor hood dogs barking


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Sep 7, 2009)

I purr when my boyfriend rubs my belly ^.^


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

No one ever rubs my belly.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> No one ever rubs my belly.



Aww, poor thing *rubs his belly*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Aww, poor thing *rubs his belly*


 
Purrr.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Sep 7, 2009)

when i wake up, i stretch like a dog...I sometimes yawn like one...

I say I'm a husky in a human suit..If that counts

I can speak fluent Snow Dog

I growl sometimes

At work experience, I had to dig some stairs with some overseas students, so I got some gloves on and used my hands instead of shovels (My back started to hurt >_<; )


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

MaxTheHusky said:


> Hmm...I play with my dog when she is alone. That may not appear strange, but i act like they do. She responds
> 
> when i wake up, i stretch like a dog...I sometimes yawn like one...
> 
> ...


 
How can you 'speak' snow dog o.-
Teach me!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> How can you 'speak' snow dog o.-
> Teach me!



Bark randomly and Ill fax ya a diploma


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

*bark bark*

I can has teh paperz now?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Nah, you failed the exam, the answer was *bark barkely burk*

Now you have to spend 40.000$ to stay another year and redo your exam.. just pay over there


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh alright. *goes to pay*


----------



## Barak (Sep 7, 2009)

He is a Cat,He can't bark >:c


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Barak said:


> He is a Cat,He can't bark >:c


 
That's why i took his lessons in snow dog language.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> That's why i took his lessons in snow dog language.



The way you worded that is that he taught you, speaking snow dog language. How could you learn from his barking? |D


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> The way you worded that is that he taught you, speaking snow dog language. How could you learn from his barking? |D


 
Actually i have no idea.
I think that is why i failed his class and have to pay another $40.000 to try a new year.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Actually i have no idea.
> I think that is why i failed his class and have to pay another $40.000 to try a new year.



Better be through financial aid. |D


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 7, 2009)

I walk on my toes.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Better be through financial aid. |D


 
I pay it directly from frauding taxes. ^^


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I pay it directly from frauding taxes. ^^



Call the gov't!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Call the gov't!


 
Nuuu!

i'll get you some moolah too if you keep quiet!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Nuuu!
> 
> i'll get you some moolah too if you keep quiet!



Hmm...


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

My subscribed threads are awfully quiet :x


----------



## Mentova (Sep 8, 2009)

No.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> No.


 
Dio --> Ozzy
Ozzy sucks balls,Hail Ronnie James Dio!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

nope and proud of it


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

''Are you tired of these ho(s) messin' around, dating their best friends ex boyfriend (and such)and making babies when they're not suppose to? Well, look no further, because on sale is the new and improved Ho Remover! *sings the Ho Remover theme song* _Just a sprinkle a day! Watch the ho fade away. Has your ho been sprinkled today?!_ Each sold seperately. Batteries not included''

I laughed so fucking hard at this


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> ''Are you tired of these ho(s) messin' around, dating their best friends ex boyfriend (and such)and making babies when they're not suppose to? Well, look no further, because on sale is the new and improved Ho Remover! *sings the Ho Remover theme song* _Just a sprinkle a day! Watch the ho fade away. Has your ho been sprinkled today?!_ Each sold seperately. Batteries not included''
> 
> I laughed so fucking hard at this


 
I know its hilarious right XD
hmm I haven't sprinkled my ho today have I?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

I have no hoes to sprinkle


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I have no hoes to sprinkle


 
Aww *pats you on the back* someday you will, just keep at it


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

When will i be the grasshopper?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> When will i be the grasshopper?


hmm I can't say for sure though you can practice bitch slapping my ho for me while I'm away, that should give you some practice


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Wax on- *slaps bitch* Wax off- *uppercut*


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Wax on- *slaps bitch* Wax off- *uppercut*


 
Now thats what I'm talking about, professional pimping slapping right thar


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

I am rock!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I am rock!


 
lol...wow we have definitally went off topic here didn't we? XD


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

What do you mean 'Off-Topic' these are furry habits. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> What do you mean 'Off-Topic' these are furry habits. :3


 
à² _à² 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well if anything then this is my only furry habit then XP


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Ffffffffffffffucking is a furry habit.
Just like eating and sleeping.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Ffffffffffffffucking is a furry habit.
> Just like eating and sleeping.


 
that is where you are incorrect, furries yiff for some odd reason D:
I don't yiff...I fuck :3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

What's the difference.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> What's the difference.


Yiff: Sound supposedly made by mating arctic foxes. (Noun)
Fuck: To have sexual intercourse with. (Verb)


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Yiff: Sound supposedly made by mating arctic foxes. (Noun)
> Fuck: To have sexual intercourse with. (Verb)


 
After reading that i laughed at the idea of a fox going like that. ROFL


----------



## Klay (Sep 8, 2009)

Lets, see when I'm angry I growl a little. Like, barely at all, I can only just hear it when I do it.

Oh, and I run up the stairs in my house on all fours. It's faster. lol


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

I eat, sleep, work, shit and fuck.


----------



## Fenra (Sep 8, 2009)

Nothing conciously/purposly furry, just make noises, such as little growls when im annoyed or similar animal noises when with friends, like "rawr!" when surprising my best friend with a sneak hug hehe


----------



## pixthor (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't know why, but I like to stick my head out of the car window when on the highway sometimes. It's really fun. lol especially when you're at 70 MPH. FUN!!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Who doesnt like that..

EDIT: 400th post!  Still crappy Post Crusader..


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 8, 2009)

I chewed on a stick today 

What reason? Brushing my teeth 
Animals do that too it seems.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Im always chewing on somethin.. currently chewing on a popsicle stick while Im writin this T_T


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

I like to sit like a wolf and growl when pissed off.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh yes, and I am territorial and will fight people to state thzt my e-cock is much bigger than yours.

Mandatory: Repetitive thread is repetitive.


----------



## Klay (Sep 8, 2009)

I chew on crap all the time. Right now I'm chewing on the plastic part your supposed to hold on this cat toy I found today. Like, I used to always chew on stuff. Now I'm trying to quit because my I already have bad teeth. Oh, that reminds me, I have these weird yellow teeth and I have a few teeth missing. It kinda makes them look like dog teeth. If that counts anyway...one of the girls in my class says it looks I have vampire teeth. rawr.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 9, 2009)

Everyone who posted a serious "furry habit" needs to go see a psychiatrist. Now.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Klay said:


> Oh, and I run up the stairs in my house on all fours. It's faster. lol


Damn straight its faster skippy, Dunno if thats specifically furry though cause it really is just more efficient.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

I kill others that try and take my food then sleep with the hornest ho around...does that count?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 9, 2009)

No, thank god.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> No, thank god.


 
Hmm I thought that would of been a habit...well what about throwing bricks at old people, there has to be plenty of furs that do this too right? :3


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Everyone who posted a serious "furry habit" needs to go see a psychiatrist. Now.


 
Dude, were so messed up the psychiatrist would go insane.

You need to get with the times.  I think this threads been played out folks.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 9, 2009)

I can go into dragon mode. It's where I scare incompetent fuck-wits shitless. 
Wait...that's more like....

Hotel Staff uses Incompetance.
Trpdwarf entered Dragon Mode.
Hotel Staff : "Oh shit."

I has an Overdrive! Don't yall make me charge it now, you hear?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Jotaro is better. said:


> Everyone who posted a serious "furry habit" needs to go see a psychologist. Now.


Fix'd.



Trpdwarf said:


> I has a superpower!


You've made that joke already :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> 
> You've made that joke already :V



Yeah I know....hmmm..
Edit, fixed.


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh sure. My character is a seal and whenever I'm in the ocean or the pool for practice, I always find myself spinning, twirling, and porpoising like a sea mammal.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Everyone does that because its so much fun 

Im a fox (persona) and yet I do that.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 9, 2009)

I chew the hell out of whatever i can get, pens toothpicks plastic pen lids, bottle-caps (plastic) you name it, without even realising it most of the time.

Right now im chewing on a pencil.

Also i walk on the front part of my feet only, when im not wearing shoes. For some reason it just feels...natural i guess.

Oh and people tell me i growl when im annoyed, though i never notice.

Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *Dio is awesome.* 

 
_Everyone who posted a serious "furry habit" needs to go see a psychiatrist. Now.

_been there, done that, worn the t-shirt. No help, whatsoever_ 
_


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea, i chew on anything chewable, most of my pens at work in my desk are destroyed, 

Sometimes i find myself tryin to chew on the Stainless Steel ones  

Once i thought i was chewing a pen, and it turned out to be a sharpie. and i had black crap all over my face for the rest of the day.


----------



## Zing (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess I have some "furry" habits... Coincidental though..

I've always had a tendency to walk more on the front of my feet... Just kinda how I learned to walk I guess... And I do growl when irritated.. And I tend to tilt my head sideways like a dog when confused by something.

But I've been doing that since I was a kid, LONG before I had any idea what a "furry" was.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Chewing on stuff rocks.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

I go around killing small children while masked, just like my species--does that count?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I have no idea what said species is.


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

I probably do have at least one or two habits. Unless someone really says something about it to me I tend to not notice. 
Can drinking blood be considered one, or is that just something related to vampires? I know I have that habit for sure.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I have no idea what said species is.


That's because you're stupid 



YokoWolf said:


> I probably do have at least one or two habits. Unless someone really says something about it to me I tend to not notice.
> Can drinking blood be considered one, or is that just something related to vampires? I know I have that habit for sure.


That's vampires. And it's not a "habit", since blood does not generally just spontaneously appear for the drinking. Also, please die.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's because you're stupid


 
I am not stupid,i am but curious.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I am not stupid,i am but curious.


 
lol her species is woman dude, they are the scariest things on the planet but for some reason I want one @.@


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I looked at species thing,not gender,how should i know >=o


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I looked at species thing,not gender,how should i know >=o


 
*shrugs* I dunno but if there is a female then ignore what species they put there because that doesn't count for them XP


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Makes sense.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Look like i Growl when im pissed off. I got kick of my English Class for that >.<


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Barak said:


> Look like i Growl when im pissed off. I got kick of my English Class for that >.<


 
You got owned


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's vampires. And it's not a "habit", since blood does not generally just spontaneously appear for the drinking. Also, please die.


 
I figured as much, I just wasn't really sure. I see the points behind it after thinking logically through it all for 15 minutes. 
I've come close to death a few times, but I am afraid it won't happen until I accomplish certain tasks.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

She Hate me !

But even if i were Wearing my Partial suit, I was Admit in my Classroom


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a passive agression,does that count as furry habit?


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Passive agression, i don't understand


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Passive = all the time


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok

I call that Mefiance !

But yeah,Im alway on the Defencive !


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I am malicious.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Im So Damn Evil in my School


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I am evil all the time.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Im the God of Evilness...AND I DRINK BLOOD...

I hate Twilight !


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Twilight is gay.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes it Is !


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

i never read or saw it but from the tv commercials and the people complaining about the lameness i can tell it's pretty gay.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> I figured as much, I just wasn't really sure. I see the points behind it after thinking logically through it all for 15 minutes.
> I've come close to death a few times, but I am afraid it won't happen until I accomplish certain tasks.


You wanna _test_ that theory, Lestat? >_>


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

I want !!!

Im Serious !


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Want what


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Want what


He wants you to want him


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He wants you to want him


 
Not gonna happen anytime soon


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Not gonna happen anytime soon



Yea, he's already got me 

Btw Rigor, I prefer your old avatar ^^


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes,Ibuuyk is actually a really hot girl tiger.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

You'd need to find me before xD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, he's already got me
> 
> Btw Rigor, I prefer your old avatar ^^


What a shame, then, that I don't change my avatars for your approval~


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What a shame, then, that I don't change my avatars for your approval~



Aww, I like you too ^^ *hugs*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I am confused.


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You wanna _test_ that theory, Lestat? >_>


 
As much as my thirst for knowledge would compell me to say yes, prior experience dictates that it would be a very painful experience. Women should never be trifled with. I'll take a raincheck on that though if you'd like.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Aww, I like you too ^^ *hugs*


*Twitch*
*[sub]thenextpersontodiesayswhat[/sub]*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Is urges to smash and kill things a furry habit? I tend to have those.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Is urges to smash and kill things a furry habit? I tend to have those.


Not in and of itself, but--as far as males go--that _is_ a classic symptom of being a closet homosexual


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Not in and of itself, but--as far as males go--that _is_ a classic symptom of being a closet homosexual


 
How come?
I Never felt that way.
Reasons for your statement please.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

It because She want another Hug !

*Hug*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Barak said:


> It because She want another Hug !
> 
> *Hug*



*Hands Rigor a sharp knife*


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

*stays the hell away from this thread*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Better find some cover.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> How come?
> I Never felt that way.
> Reasons for your statement please.


Oh, you're just in _denial_, sweetie.



Barak said:


> It because She want another Hug !
> 
> *Hug*


:evil:



Ibuuyk said:


> *Hands Rigor a sharp knife*


No thanks--I never leave home without a pair of scissors :twisted:


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Oh, you're just in _denial_, sweetie.


 
If you say so.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

*Even if Rigor is Having a big pair of Scissors in his hand,Continue Hugging *

I need Love !!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Barak said:


> *Even if Rigor is Having a big pair of Scissors in his hand,Continue Hugging *
> 
> I need Love !!!



Well, I hope you enjoy hard & bloody love


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

You are dead meat man.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

*Keep Hugging*

Why are you saying that !

Im in paradise :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

You'll be in Hell soon


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I'ma get my camera ready so i can watch you getting dismembered in a horrible way while i sell copies of it on the internet.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Barak said:


> *Even if Rigor is Having a big pair of Scissors in his hand,Continue Hugging *
> 
> I need Love !!!





Ibuuyk said:


> Well, I hope you enjoy hard & bloody love


It's showtime~<3

*Viciously slaughters Barak. For details, please re-create the "Kill the person above you thread", as I do not wish to be issued an infraction.*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's showtime~<3
> 
> *Viciously slaughters Barak. For details, please re-create the "Kill the person above you thread", as I do not wish to be issued an infraction.*



That sounds like a awesome forum game idea, thanks <3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

i know right it's like *if you do this* it is considerred evil as it is clearly not 'roleplaying' a freakin' LOTR/Star Wars/WoW Ripoff or whatever.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

*Bleeding to death*

Need moar Details !

*Barak Now Reincarnate in a Wolf...HE is Happy )


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

*steals soul and seals it into a piece of cardboard* Oh no you don't.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Furygan said:


> i know right it's like *if you do this* it is considerred evil as it is clearly not 'roleplaying' a freakin' LOTR/Star Wars/WoW Ripoff or whatever.


What.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Nattea (Sep 9, 2009)

I have more chatspeak in RL. Yes, the internet is poisoning my brain as I speak...err, type. My "famous" things:

"Epic win!"
"Win!"
"Fail."
"Epic fail."
"I can has (insert here) noawz?"
"lol (insert here)."

It just slips out. But I only do it around friends. They sometimes cock their eyebrows, but then I just say. "Uh...sorry. Eheheh."


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

I howl.  I know because several neighbors complained that it sounded so unearthly scary that it woke them up.  That or the flute music kept them up.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I howl.  I know because several neighbors complained that it sounded so unearthly scary that it woke them up.  That or the flute music kept them up.


You are doing it wrong. Foxes do not howl.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh now? What do they do then? Bark? I hardly think thats a call at all.

.... Say, you DO know the sound a fox makes correct?  Im always working on my roleplay skills for nothing better to do. *sigh*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Oh now? What do they do then? Bark? I hardly think thats a call at all.


Well, sweetie, I'm pretty sure that foxes, unlike wolves and coyotes, don't give two shits about the moon.



> Say, you DO know the sound a fox makes correct?  Im always working on my roleplay skills for nothing better to do. *sigh*


Foxes make as little sound as possible, as far as I'm aware. (From what I've read, they're actually silent while mating, for example.)

However, fennecs make the most bizarre shrieks and hisses when angered. I imagine other foxes are capable of similar things.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 9, 2009)

Ive actually heard a sound from them on a game that I played called Okami.
It sounded like a clicking noise.  And if thats not quite enough, Ive also read that foxes are called kitsune because of their distinctive "kitsu" call.  So they must make some sort of noise at some point, whether Ive heard the right one or not.

As something completely offtopic and hopefully not offensive, your words sound barbed with the sweetest poison Ive ever heard. XD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Ive actually heard a sound from them on a game that I played called Okami.
> It sounded like a clicking noise.  And if thats not quite enough, Ive also read that foxes are called kitsune because of their distinctive "kitsu" call.  So they must make some sort of noise at some point, whether Ive heard the right one or not.


Well, of course. They _do_ have vocal cords.
That doesn't mean they yip at the moon, though.



> As something completely offtopic and hopefully not offensive, your words sound barbed with the sweetest poison Ive ever heard. XD


Why, Dzelda, are you trying to seduce me? 

It's just something I picked up watching British comedies as a child, following ZP almost religiously, and talking to the occasional Brit on AIM. Except my polish seems to be fading lately...


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 10, 2009)

I say 'mew, mew' as a type of sigh sometimes. I whine when I pout.  These have kinda become habit after hanging around certain people. (Though I've always been a whiny snot. D; Durr hur.)

Unintentionally, I actually sneeze like a cat. You know, that kinda held-back nail-gun sounding sneeze. I always get weird looks when I sneeze. 
And when I hiccup it sounds like a squeaking dog. Like a puppy just got booted.
I don't mean to, it just happens. T.T

Other than that... uhhh... I went through a phase while I was in college where I would sniff at things. Mostly people. (Not like, their ass or anything freaky, just... sniff their shoulder if they hugged me. XD;; ) But I've ceased that. You fuckers need to bathe. D;


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, of course. They _do_ have vocal cords.
> That doesn't mean they yip at the moon, though.
> 
> Why, Dzelda, are you trying to seduce me?
> ...


 
Oh no, Im not trying to seduce you, I just thought you were using the tone of voice that indicates that youd really not talk to a nooblike me if you could help it, but just for their sake you will. I tend to speak like that alot in another forum I post in, its why I thought I picked up on it.

But back on topic again, I did howl at the moon a couple of times... just because I could. I do alot of things on animal impulse. Like sticking a spider in the workers freezer just to hear the moocher scream.
Or defying an Admin until they turn red, then sweettalk them until their guard goes down, then give em a sucker punch. 
And like right now, where an Admin will see this statement and boot me off. I wont pull any funny stuff here hoho...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Oh no, Im not trying to seduce you, I just thought you were using the tone of voice that indicates that youd really not talk to a nooblike me if you could help it, but just for their sake you will. I tend to speak like that alot in another forum I post in, its why I thought I picked up on it.


...I now find you a bit more interesting.



> But back on topic again, I did howl at the moon a couple of times... just because I could. I do alot of things on animal impulse. Like sticking a spider in the workers freezer just to hear the moocher scream.
> Or defying an Admin until they turn red, then sweettalk them until their guard goes down, then give em a sucker punch.
> And like right now, where an Admin will see this statement and boot me off. I wont pull any funny stuff here hoho...


Nice.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

I wish i could howl.   xD


----------



## furry fan (Sep 11, 2009)

on cold nights i like to put some blankets over my heat vent and curl up on the floor


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

I like to scratch myself behind the ear.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 11, 2009)

Vatz said:


> For some reason, I woke up curled up on my matress this morning...like, animal curled-up--hands up against my chest with limp wrists, head tucked in, legs tucked in, on top of my bedsheets, fully clothed (strange, seeing as how I was naked and under my blankets when I went to sleep). I bring up the fact that I was on top of my sheet because the bed was made, meaning I didn't just twist and turn during the night--and that doesn't explain how my clothes ended up on me. And another thing...Ive been hearing things, I feel a lot more...animal...either I'm going totally crazy, or I'm starting to be affected in a terminal way by my furry side. At one point, I thought that my ears actually were on top of my head, and that I could move them around. I even felt like I had a tail earlier today.
> 
> 
> By the way, this isn't a dream. This is actually what I felt like today.
> What do you guys think?


 

On top of that, I growl when I'm angry, I am extremely jumpy when I'm nervous, and I tend to fold my arms like a cat or dog when I sit at a table. In public. As in, elbows out, hands up against my chest. That and I started to have more dreams about being an anthro. I tend to make subtle hints that I'm a furry. I just told one of my teachers at school, for pete's sake. Hell, I'm even writing a book about some Faukish soldiers (the post-Apoc version) that are deployed to Earth.

.... Don't really know if that last one counts as a furry habit, but the other ones sure as hell do. It must be the stress of school.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm....... I leave no comment.  Everyone once in awhile does this, its a phase, believe me.  I do/did it too.

I suffer from lunacy alot.  And I mean the old school way of it.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 12, 2009)

I clearly show what's my territory by getting pissed at any un-wanted visitors.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I clearly show what's my territory by getting pissed at any un-wanted visitors.


That only works if you first mark it off by urinating around it :V


----------



## snowleplover15 (Sep 12, 2009)

I walk on the front of my feet almost always especially when running and every now and then I may say murr or growl every now and then but rarely.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That only works if you first mark it off by urinating around it :V


 
Another way is beating the shit out of anyone who dares to defy my authority.


----------



## Barak (Sep 13, 2009)

*I DEFY YOUR AUTHORITY !!!*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

*Grabs you by the throat,rips your chest open,tears your innards out and shoves them up your nose before dropping you in a woodchipper to catch your remains in a bucket,warming them up a good hour in an oven and devour them.*


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Everyone who posted a serious "furry habit" needs to go see a psychiatrist. Now.


 


I already have......


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I already have......


 
XD! fuck that,i'm perfectly sane,somewhat.:roll:


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Furygan said:


> XD! fuck that,i'm perfectly sane,somewhat.:roll:


 

I'm not. It's a proven fact that I'm actually insane (but fortunately not enough to get locked up).


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

xD Great going


----------



## Barak (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, When the Director saw me with tail, he meet me in is office and Forced me to see psychiatrist of the school.

5 Session and i still scare the hell outa him ^^

I don't talk,looking him in a strange way 

And i have growled one time


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Barak said:


> Yeah, When the Director saw me with tail, he meet me in is office and Forced me to see psychiatrist of the school.
> 
> 5 Session and i still scare the hell outa him ^^
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm... I should try that.....
Did you growl at _him_? 
Next time, sit like a dog on the floor and start chewing a pencil without holding it.


----------



## Barak (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Hmmm... I should try that.....
> Did you growl at _him_?
> Next time, sit like a dog on the floor and start chewing a pencil without holding it.




Yeah,He said something about ....Families and i din't take it 

Il sit on the ground next time 

Next session is tommorow


----------



## Meeew (Sep 13, 2009)

I meow a lot at home, and around other furries. In general public I try keep some restraint though.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

Today, I snuck up on my neighbors and got within 15 feet of them before Mike spotted me.  Cola thinks hes such a smartass, he does, Stealthmaster my butt! I waved my tag stick at him for like 5 minutes and he still didnt see me till Mike pointed me out to him  

And here I am wondering why I scare the neighbors.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 14, 2009)

Mostly no, but I've occasionally growled at people I was mad at.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Today, I snuck up on my neighbors and got within 15 feet of them before Mike spotted me.  Cola thinks hes such a smartass, he does, Stealthmaster my butt! I waved my tag stick at him for like 5 minutes and he still didnt see me till Mike pointed me out to him
> 
> And here I am wondering why I scare the neighbors.


I lol'd


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 3, 2009)

I say 'Mwuff' a lot and sometimes I walk on my toes.
Um.. sometimes when I'm napping or laying down, I'll twist half my body in a different direction. (Cute win? :3)
I'm sure there are other things I can't think of.
Oh. When I'm want my mate's attention, or he's said something that has 'hurt' my feelings, I will make a sound like 'Haur.'


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Well, sweetie, I'm pretty sure that foxes, unlike wolves and coyotes, don't give two shits about the moon.
> 
> 
> Foxes make as little sound as possible, as far as I'm aware. (From what I've read, they're actually silent while mating, for example.)
> ...


They dont 'howl' per say, but as long as she's doing it like this, then I guess it counts for something. http://www.angelfire.com/ar2/thefoxden/farcry.wav


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes they are silent while mating idk where people got the "yiff" sound from or whatever.


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 3, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Yes they are silent while mating idk where people got the "yiff" sound from or whatever.


I don't think "yiff" came from an animal sound..


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 4, 2009)

"Various sources mention it could be named after the noise foxes make while mating"...oh course this is wikifur which we all know cant be trusted.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 4, 2009)

I eyebleed when i see people like you say things like that.
OR calling EVERYONE "sweetheart".
OR being too furdam.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 4, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> OR calling EVERYONE "sweetheart".


What about calling everyone "sweetie" in a patronizing and/or condescending manner, darling?


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Nov 4, 2009)

I just realized that I have another odd quirk. I get a real kick out of playing with cat toys, more than the cat does. XD It's too bad that I'm too big to play inside their little tower things. TT_TT


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2009)

I sniff people's butts and try to yiff random strangers on the street.

Also, wtf necro


----------



## Shadow (Nov 4, 2009)

I love necro. </sarcasm>


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 4, 2009)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> I just realized that I have another odd quirk. I get a real kick out of playing with cat toys, more than the cat does. XD It's too bad that I'm too big to play inside their little tower things. TT_TT


Lol, just build yourself a giant one then. They're only made out of carpet stapled onto wood.


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 4, 2009)

I snuggle, huggle, and have murrypurryyiff with the people near me and engage in large, fursuiting gang-bangs. No lie.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 4, 2009)

This thread is lawls I have a weird fetish its called outside...outside turns me on so does snow. SNOW FOX!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What about calling everyone "sweetie" in a patronizing and/or condescending manner, darling?


Thats because only gay people speak to me like that, i have no problem with you saying it.
Nothing againest gays but they were just crazing the insanity out of the madness.


PriestRevan said:


> I snuggle, huggle, and have murrypurryyiff with the people near me and engage in large, fursuiting gang-bangs. No lie.


 This is the kind of people i liek.
Though you won't find it in a 100 Km radius.
And i am in danger of death because the hammas rockets can reach 60KM from gazatard.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

Furry is a hobby, why would I have "furry" habits?


----------



## Jakey Inu (Nov 4, 2009)

I growl. I say gwrar. I nuzzle people with my face. I bite at itches. I tilt my head when I'm confused sometimes. Um I do more I just can't think now. Those aren't really furry tendencys more...animalistic behavior...? Inno


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't want to say that people with furry habits in normal everyday life outside the context of anything "furry" are kind of off...but what else can I say?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> I don't want to say that people with furry habits in normal everyday life outside the context of anything "furry" are kind of off...but what else can I say?



Indeed.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 4, 2009)

I swear a lot in certain situations. I hide in a corner with my tail higher than the heavens. I scratch a lot. You wil usually know I'm in the same room if you start to smell something unusual foul( I smell of the combination of skunk and wet dog).

I spray randomly when I'm happy.
*small aerosloe spray*
hehe that one tickled*giggle*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 5, 2009)

My only furry habit is death.


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 5, 2009)

Sometimes I walk on the fronts of my feet, albeit subconsciously.

Whoops.


----------



## thunder_lizard (Nov 5, 2009)

When I'm barefoot, I'll often walk up on my toes...but I've been doing that so long, I doubt it has much to do with being furry. That and I will literally growl when frustrated or angry..sometimes a bit too audibly, as my gf has pointed out...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

Why do people associate growling as a furry habit? Sheesh I see a fuck ton of people who are not furry (And likely no shit about the fandom or it's existance) who make a growl type noise when frustrated, angry or pissed off. I don't see that as a "furry habit".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I swear a lot in certain situations. I hide in a corner with my tail higher than the heavens. I scratch a lot. You wil usually know I'm in the same room if you start to smell something unusual foul( I smell of the combination of skunk and wet dog).
> 
> I spray randomly when I'm happy.
> *small aerosloe spray*
> hehe that one tickled*giggle*



Either you're delusional r miss understood the thread. 

1: I very much doubt you have a tail to "hold high" as in reality you are human. which is what this thread is talking about RL habits.

2: Unless you don't bath or been sprayed by a real skunk and been near a wet dog constantly I doubt you smell of those.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 5, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I swear a lot in certain situations. I hide in a corner with my tail higher than the heavens. I scratch a lot. You wil usually know I'm in the same room if you start to smell something unusual foul( I smell of the combination of skunk and wet dog).
> 
> I spray randomly when I'm happy.
> *small aerosloe spray*
> hehe that one tickled*giggle*


 If i had a machine gun i'd be happy to spray.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> If i had a machine gun i'd be happy to spray.



Spray anyone with that except me.


----------



## thunder_lizard (Nov 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why do people associate growling as a furry habit? Sheesh I see a fuck ton of people who are not furry (And likely no shit about the fandom or it's existance) who make a growl type noise when frustrated, angry or pissed off. I don't see that as a "furry habit".


 
I see your point, but from my perspective, it's a clear, less humanesque response..I see it as an expression of the inner animal...Maybe not 'furry', but it's all I've got....


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 5, 2009)

sometimes when i sigh, i sound exactly like a horse.  On occasion i would greet someone by barking.


----------



## epeppin (Nov 5, 2009)

i tend to nuzzle when im cuddling w/ someone, i like to lick when kissing... and ocasionaly ill growl at people


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 5, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> sometimes when i sigh, i sound exactly like a horse. On occasion i would greet someone by barking.


 LawlX2.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

I bite during sex.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I bite during sex.


 Good thing.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry is a hobby, why would I have "furry" habits?



YOU'RE WRONG IT IS A LIFESTYLE WHY ARE YOU FURSECUTING ME ;A;



RandyDarkshade said:


> 2: Unless you don't bath



Somebody just figured out Blue's Clues.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> YOU'RE WRONG IT IS A LIFESTYLE WHY ARE YOU FURSECUTING ME ;A;
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody just figured out Blue's Clues.



GAH! Not taht annoying show! My sister used to watch that damn show!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 5, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> sometimes when i sigh, i sound exactly like a horse.  On occasion i would greet someone by barking.



Should we have you sectioned now or later?


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

I yelp when someone smacks my ass or flicks my ear or scares me. I growl real low when I am pissed or hot and bothered. I do purr when I'm very happy or comfortable, and I mix a purr with a mewling sound when I am confused or want my mate's attention. ^^


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I bite during sex.


+1

haha, all these people listing things reminds me that: I also bite at itches and like to lick my boyfriend affectionately. =]


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> +1
> 
> haha, all these people listing things reminds me that: I also bite at itches and like to lick my boyfriend affectionately. =]




Awwww! That's adorable! Keep licking hehe ^^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 6, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> +1
> 
> haha, all these people listing things reminds me that: *I also bite at itches and like to lick my boyfriend affectionately*. =]


 +1
+BANANAPHONE


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2009)

No.


----------



## Kanin (Nov 6, 2009)

I growl when angry, and the way I often sit and lay down.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 6, 2009)

thunder_lizard said:


> When I'm barefoot, I'll often walk up on my toes...but I've been doing that so long, I doubt it has much to do with being furry. That and I will literally growl when frustrated or angry..sometimes a bit too audibly, as my gf has pointed out...



Pretty much just these two, though I don't do the toe-walking thing that much, it just kinda happens sometimes, sometimes it doesn't.

And I don't get angry that often, so the second one doesn't happen much either.

So, yes, but it's hardly ever noticeable unless you're watching for it.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 6, 2009)

Uhhh...

Uhhh...

No, don't think so. I've been known to gleefully tackle friends because I LOVE THEM but I don't think that's "furry."


----------



## -Exile (Nov 6, 2009)

Where to start where to start ... ummm I can't sleep unless I'm curled up. I growl if I'm angry. Also if I'm simply irritated , on occasion I will slip some furry lingo into everyday conversations . If its anything less than steel I WILL chew it to bits *glances over at remote* I am overly attentive to small movements ... in a few cases I've cought myself looking for things for myself at pet stores . Somtimes ill wind up carrying something in my mouth even if I have both hands free .. there's more but I think I've given you all enough of a reason to question my sanity


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 6, 2009)

No, the only "furry habit" I have currently is that I have fleas.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 6, 2009)

-Exile said:


> Where to start where to start ... ummm I can't sleep unless I'm curled up. I grawl if I'm angry. Also if I'm simply irritated , on occasion I will slip some furry lingo into everyday convorsations . If its anything less than steel I WILL chew it to bits *glances over at remote* I am overly attentive to small movements ... in a few cases I've cought myself looking for things for myself at pet stores . Somtimes ill wind up carrying something in my mouth even if I have both hands free .. there's more but I think I've given you all enough of a reason to question my sanity



With you, sanity is non existent.


----------



## Dass (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been scratching my head a lot lately.

It's probably unrelated.

No, it isn't lice.


----------



## -Exile (Nov 6, 2009)

There are much worse , I typically act normal if I'm in a public place.  hmm I guess its because I'm a "closet fur"


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 6, 2009)

I break peoples necks and w8 that doesn't sound furry at all :0
well I guess I still don't have any furry habits then :\


----------



## -Guy- (Nov 6, 2009)

I say "rawr" a lot usually . I get bored a lot, so it seems to flow ^^. Or when I just feel excited, or something, or just when it feels convenient. You may think it's weird, but hey .


----------



## bob199061 (Nov 7, 2009)

I say rawr, and when I'm mad a say grrrr and sometimes growl.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

-Guy- said:


> I say "rawr" a lot usually . I get bored a lot, so it seems to flow ^^. Or when I just feel excited, or something, or just when it feels convenient. You may think it's weird, but hey .


 


bob199061 said:


> I say rawr, and when I'm mad a say grrrr and sometimes growl.


 

Not too sure if that's a FURRY habit...seems more like a gay habit from what I've seen out there....


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

I feel more and more like an animal every day (and mention this to other people), I refer to myself as an animal sometimes without realizing it untill people start staring at me, I bolt at loud noises, I sit on my haunches (also called squatting by some people) even when in a chair, I sniff the air whenever I enter a new room, I have an unnatural affinity for foxes, to the point of feeling physically sick if I see something bad happen (I couldn't finish watching The Lion, The Witch, And The Wardrobe), I growl when angry, I am a very passive person whenever it comes to relationships (just hold on to me and scratch me and I'm happy), and I sleep curled up (I once ended up on top of my blankets, with the bed made, curled up, when I knew for a fact that I had been under the sheets when I went to sleep).

There is a lot more, but those are the most noticeable aspects of it.


----------



## Chenler (Nov 8, 2009)

Kanye East said:


> I like to lick my own asshole I enjoy sleeping in enclosed spaces.. I guess this could fit the bill.
> 
> Also, I swear too much so ass has become tail in some cases.. Like "get your tail over here in 5 man!" I feel like a faggot every time I say it tho.


 
you like to....lick.... o.o


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a habit saying "Ho!" every time I see omniputance and poke him till he die.
He replies with "So!", POKE FIGHT.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

i take my wizzes outside its fun


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i take my wizzes outside its fun



Wow, I was thinking about you the other day and how I haven't seen you for awhile.

I only take a pee outside if I am on my bicycle/out in a car, in the middle of buttfuck nowhere and desperately need to pee. But I don't class it as a furry habit nor do I see anything wrong with peeing outside, so long as no one is watching. I mean where do wild animals take a piss? and a crap for that matter. lol 

I would never pee outside in town or anywhere where there is that many people, mainly because it isn't nice, and I hate being watched. I ALWAYS use a cubicle in the gents bathroom and never the urinals, unless absolutely desperate to pee and there is no cubicle vacant.

I do do some things irl that animals do, like scratch like an animal would, growl when getting mad, but I don't class them as furry habits, for one I rarely do either, I just get the odd moment.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

i scratch mt head with my foot and yes i can actually do that... and if you have your head in the gutter no i cant do what your thinking sadly


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i scratch mt head with my foot and yes i can actually do that... and if you have your head in the gutter no i cant do what your thinking sadly



I am not flexible enough to get my leg up high enough to scratch it with my foot.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am not flexible enough to get my leg up high enough to scratch it with my foot.



i do it in public sometimes without thinking and ill look around and everyone will be staring at me i dont like that


----------



## LoveRemorsE (Nov 9, 2009)

I do walk on the fronts of my feet when I'm at home, but mostly because it's not that noicy. I'd like it quiet


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

LoveRemorsE said:


> I do walk on the fronts of my feet when I'm at home, but mostly because it's not that noicy. I'd like it quiet



you are ninja i am ninja she is ninja to...


----------



## Panda (Nov 9, 2009)

I squeal and go "chuu" or "nyuu" and "Nyaa" most of the time, mainly squealing.
    Really, I do it all the time! For attention or in distress or when i want "lovings" I'm very snuggly. Also in the mornings I stretch all the way down to each of my toes and squeak yawn (and every other time I yawn its squealing as well!) I twitch my nose. I also made a growling/squeaky annoyed sound. And I wriggle my butt when im happy... I do this all without thinking about it!
 I actually sound like a baby panda, someone had turned on a baby panda trying to get up a stair video, and eveyone looked at me asking me what I wanted.
  ^^;;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

Panda said:


> I squeal and go "chuu" or "nyuu" and "Nyaa" most of the time, mainly squealing.
> Really, I do it all the time! For attention or in distress or when i want "lovings" I'm very snuggly. Also in the mornings I stretch all the way down to each of my toes and squeak yawn (and every other time I yawn its squealing as well!) I twitch my nose. I also made a growling/squeaky annoyed sound. And I wriggle my butt when im happy... I do this all without thinking about it!
> I actually sound like a baby panda, someone had turned on a baby panda trying to get up a stair video, and eveyone looked at me asking me what I wanted.
> ^^;;


 Babyfur snuggler.
Exactly what I searched for.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

I say "mew, meow, rawr" a lot ^^;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

Brandi said:


> I say "mew, meow, rawr" a lot ^^;


 Which means normal furry normality which is netural AND GOOD.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha, yeah, even my boyfriend says those things, and he's not into furries  In fact I only ever say it on the phone when things have been too quiet to break the silence...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

Brandi said:


> Haha, yeah, even my boyfriend says those things, and he's not into furries  In fact I only ever say it on the phone when things have been too quiet to break the silence...


 Which means that I am isolated in israel without anybody to rawr at me.
That would be the rofl of my life.
Good luck handeling your boyfriend .


----------



## Panda (Nov 9, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Babyfur snuggler.
> Exactly what I searched for.


 

babyfur snuggler? what is that exactly?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 9, 2009)

Panda said:


> I squeal and go "chuu" or "nyuu" and "Nyaa" most of the time, mainly squealing.
> Really, I do it all the time! For attention or in distress or when i want "lovings" I'm very snuggly. Also in the mornings I stretch all the way down to each of my toes and squeak yawn (and every other time I yawn its squealing as well!) I twitch my nose. I also made a growling/squeaky annoyed sound. And I wriggle my butt when im happy... I do this all without thinking about it!
> I actually sound like a baby panda, someone had turned on a baby panda trying to get up a stair video, and eveyone looked at me asking me what I wanted.
> ^^;;



Your officially Adorable.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

I like being out in the forest, and hunting. A while back, my cousin and I decided that we would spend 5 days near a cabin that my Grandfather owns. We had clothes, a half gallon of water, and no food. Everything we had to get ourselves. That's probably the most fun we've ever had. Although the nights were miserable. But trying to hunt using "sticks and stones" is harder then you think...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Panda said:


> babyfur snuggler? what is that exactly?



I am guessing it is a babyfur that likes to snuggle?


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 9, 2009)

Panda said:


> I squeal and go "chuu" or "nyuu" and "Nyaa" most of the time, mainly squealing.
> Really, I do it all the time! For attention or in distress or when i want "lovings" I'm very snuggly. Also in the mornings I stretch all the way down to each of my toes and squeak yawn (and every other time I yawn its squealing as well!) I twitch my nose. I also made a growling/squeaky annoyed sound. And I wriggle my butt when im happy... I do this all without thinking about it!
> I actually sound like a baby panda, someone had turned on a baby panda trying to get up a stair video, and eveyone looked at me asking me what I wanted.
> ^^;;



Well you are very very cute ^^


----------



## Sino (Nov 9, 2009)

I've walked on the front of my feet since I learned to walk, it's not a furry thing.. just a weird thing that happens to fit into the fandom I'm interested in.
However, I do whimper, rawr and ask for pets and scritches.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Nov 9, 2009)

Xx WoLF said:


> I like being out in the forest, and hunting. A while back, my cousin and I decided that we would spend 5 days near a cabin that my Grandfather owns. We had clothes, a half gallon of water, and no food. Everything we had to get ourselves. That's probably the most fun we've ever had. Although the nights were miserable. But trying to hunt using "sticks and stones" is harder then you think...


same here, although Ive never hunted with aforementioned 'sticks and stones', I had a bow and a knife.
I also growl and tend to try and lead everyone around, as well as using words like paw and tail interchangeably in my speech.
from whats posted here that all qualifies, i hope you all enjoyed learning about me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

My only furry habit is to take my paper pistol and threaten furry art when I see it.


----------



## coraxfeather (Nov 10, 2009)

I definatly run around in circles when im happy and bite people (only friends dont worry!) when im mad. I wag my tail when im happy too xD i also commonly *pounce* people to get their attention in text form and in rl xD i seem to (according to my boyfriend) find a way to a furry everywhere O_O; hope thats a good thing xD


----------



## shinragod (Nov 10, 2009)

Everytime I get mildly disgruntled I go "grrr..."
I make a quick little growl.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes... Sadly I do... I like saying "yiff" alot. lol no one here understands what it means. Except a fiew friends. Also I call hands as paws time to time.


----------



## MattyK (Nov 10, 2009)

Walking on my toes, alot, almost running on 'em seems a hellova faster(And cleaner in muddy conditions)

Plus my general Body Language either says "Waitwhat" or rather... Bouncy.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 10, 2009)

although its not really what i say my friends pat me on the head constantly as if their petting me. also i "bark" if i get things mixed up and don't know how to say something and just get confused overall.


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

I purr and nuzzle up to my friends to creep them out. c:


----------



## Cearulwolf (Nov 10, 2009)

I growl when I get angry or feel threatened, and I  say "grr" when I'm disappointed. I also love to have the back of my head or right behind my ears scratched.


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Cearulwolf said:


> I growl when I get angry or feel threatened, and I  say "grr" when I'm disappointed. *I also love to have the back of my head or right behind my ears scratched.*



Also this. No one does it, though. >:


----------



## Cearulwolf (Nov 16, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Also this. No one does it, though. >:



lol. Every now and again I find a girl who doesn't mind indulging me in a few moments of bliss by giving me a good scratch behind the ears. Sadly, it doesn't happen often enough.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 16, 2009)

i make the bowr noise a lot 

like i was talking to this one girl i like on the phone and she said "oh hold on im putting you between my breasts" and i was like "bowr!?"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i make the bowr noise a lot
> 
> like i was talking to this one girl i like on the phone and she said "oh hold on im putting you between *my breasts*" and i was like "bowr!?"


 What kind of girl will say that?
I want her phone number naotchhhhhh.
Nope, I often do non furry stuff.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 16, 2009)

I refer to myself as a massive furfag to a couple of friends.

Even though I'm pretty tame compared to a lot of the fandom.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

Yrr said:


> I refer to myself as a massive furfag to a couple of friends.
> 
> Even though I'm pretty tame compared to a lot of the fandom.



Don't think that is what the OP meant by "furry habits".


----------



## Yrr (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't think that is what the OP meant by "furry habits".


One of the examples was that you called anyone a furfag.

Either way, I said it as a kind of "this is as far as I go" thing.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

does getting hurt constantly count?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> does getting hurt constantly count?



People can get hurt constantly whether they are a furry or not.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

yea...didnt think about that...people at school pet my head and its REALLY annoying


----------



## Sam (Nov 16, 2009)

Dude, I have a fro - people do that all the time to feel how soft it is. : /


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> yea...didnt think about that...people at school pet my head and its REALLY annoying



I used to get that happen to me back in school.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

is it wierd that me and my friends beat the crap outta each other for fun?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 16, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> is it wierd that me and my friends beat the crap outta each other for fun?



I used to get punched and stabbed by my friends for fun.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I used to get punched and stabbed by my friends for fun.



I stabbed someone in the thigh with a compass (type you draw circles with) cause I was trying to concentrate and he was being an annoying shitbag.

He wasn't an annoying shitbag after that.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

we dont trust each other...when we go to each others houses were always armed


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sam said:


> Dude, I have a fro - people do that all the time to feel how soft it is. : /



i have friend that has one


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 16, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> we dont trust each other...when we go to each others houses were always armed



?


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ?



exactly y ppl at school think were crazy


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 16, 2009)

& the things were armed with are knives & swords


----------



## Zadd (Nov 16, 2009)

I make my fists into paws sometime and just let them hang in front of my chest.


----------



## Zorro101 (Nov 17, 2009)

I do a bit of cat nosies but oonnlllyy to my self


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 17, 2009)

I am agile.


----------



## md05au (Nov 17, 2009)

I can hold my breath for 4 minutes, but that's only while I'm motionless. Sea Otters can go up to 5 minutes underwater while swimming around.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I am agile.



So are gymnasts.



md05au said:


> I can hold my breath for 4 minutes, but that's only while I'm motionless. Sea Otters can go up to 5 minutes underwater while swimming around.



Non furs can hold their breath for long periods of time swell.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I am agile.



That is not a habit that is a trait.

Kind of like being stupid is a trait.

A trait that you possess.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 17, 2009)

Friends and I do the "ohh murr" thing but it's a joke making fun of furries honestly. 

Other than that no, all my nervous habits are totally non-furry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *So are gymnasts.*
> 
> 
> 
> Non furs can hold their breath for long periods of time swell.


Truly are.



David M. Awesome said:


> That is not a habit that is a trait.
> 
> Kind of like being *stupid* is a trait.
> 
> A trait that you possess.


 
 You have no right to call me stupid.
You have never talked to me.
You never saw me.
You never thought who I really am.
You *can't *judge me only by looking into a random post.
Be careful.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> You have no right to call me stupid.
> You have never talked to me.
> You never saw me.
> You never thought who I really am.
> ...



I am calling you stupid, what are you going to do about it 8)


----------



## Mystic (Nov 17, 2009)

One random happit i always had was like after i run i legit do a dog pant not like gasping for air but the accelerate pant dogs do. I always drive with the windows down and love resting my chin on the window behind the driver seat enjoying the wind. Also when i am extremely pissed i pretty much snarl my words. Also i can find myself confortable laying anywhere like if theres not a seat on the couch or on my friends bed ill just cuddle up to a pillow or lay against the couch. Also people love touching my hair i got it trimmed yesterday and the woman was like molesting my hair talking about it and touching it and i know one time when i was at a friends we were watching a move and i fell asleep on this girls leg and i woke up with her running her hand through it saying "Aww its all fun and crazy like a golden retrievers!!" i dont bark or anything odd like that but ill do the thing dogs do like if something makes no sense to me or confuses me ill tilt me head to one side and give them an odd look.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am calling you stupid, what are you going to do about it 8)


 Uhh...
Um.....
It's obvious none, the one who is smarter won't ever try to push fights.
Despite cirno sign.
Plus I am just bored enough to notice people who call me stupid.
Just have a good day and leave me.
Make peace not piss.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 17, 2009)

Mystic said:


> One random happit i always had was like after i run i legit do a dog pant not like gasping for air but the accelerate pant dogs do. I always drive with the windows down and love resting my chin on the window behind the driver seat enjoying the wind. Also when i am extremely pissed i pretty much snarl my words. Also i can find myself confortable laying anywhere like if theres not a seat on the couch or on my friends bed ill just cuddle up to a pillow or lay against the couch. Also people love touching my hair i got it trimmed yesterday and the woman was like molesting my hair talking about it and touching it and i know one time when i was at a friends we were watching a move and i fell asleep on this girls leg and i woke up with her running her hand through it saying "Aww its all fun and crazy like a golden retrievers!!" i dont bark or anything odd like that but ill do the thing dogs do like if something makes no sense to me or confuses me ill tilt me head to one side and give them an odd look.



It's habit not happit and it's comfortable not confortable.

*is being a spelling nazi*


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 17, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> It's obvious none, the one who is smarter won't ever try to push fights.



It's cute when people try to act like they're the bigger person and immediately rub that in your face. :3


----------



## Waggable (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been known to growl at people and/or things... Also when eating ribs, I tend to get a little aggressive ^.^


----------



## usagi15 (Nov 17, 2009)

purring alot of purring hahaha


----------



## shlero (Nov 17, 2009)

For me I have a habit of growling when ticked off, also I have a strainge habit of cutting my nails into claws witch I also put into a clentched position, also dispite being a dragon I have a weird tendency of wimpering when I'm sad, and purring when someone pets me(which is suprisingly often I might add)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's cute when people try to act like they're the bigger person and immediately rub that in your face. :3


 Now I have a reason for life.
I'm NOT cute, and it involves all kind of shit.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 19, 2009)

lessee... I growl when i get pissed, i shake water off my head sometimes, i pant, and i walk on my tippy toes and i say "woof" in awkward silences or just randomly. but ive done ALL of those things since i could remember. the most recent thing ive done is wear a tail (including to school XD) but i only started wearing it cause of mideivel fair


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 19, 2009)

I smack people with dead animals.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 19, 2009)

I meow when bored or confused, I hiss when angry, I stretch like a cat when I wake up. This is not actually due to any of my fursonas though. It's actually the fault of my boss who started calling me a cat, something to do with them never hearing me walk up to them. I'm surprisingly quiet when I walk. So I have jokingly started doing the cat thing at work and it's leaked into my actual life.


----------



## uryu788 (Nov 20, 2009)

i also wear a dog collar


----------



## darzoz (Nov 20, 2009)

I tend to Walk around on the fronts of my feet at random times. 

Some times, not vary often i'll growl.


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Mediteral_Hart said:


> Walk around on the fronts of your feet?


I also scrath my ears every so often.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> i also wear a dog collar



Other people wear collars too.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

The closest thing to a habit is that I do tend to hoard items for no reason. I also growl...really well, it seems...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> The closest thing to a habit is that I do tend to hoard items for no reason. I also growl...really well, it seems...



Do non existent creatures hoard aswell? Otherwise I fail to se how hoarding is a "furry habit"


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Other people wear collars too.


Shirt collars, maybe, but still.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Toonix said:


> Shirt collars, maybe, but still.



Goths? have you not heard of those? some goths wear collars, I have seen lots of other people with collars, and a shirt collar is connected to the shirt, you don't actually "wear" a shirt collar unless you are a stripper type.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 20, 2009)

Well i hiss when something goes wrong but it's not like that reaction has anything to do with furry really


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Goths? have you not heard of those? some goths wear collars, I have seen lots of other people with collars, and a shirt collar is connected to the shirt, you don't actually "wear" a shirt collar unless you are a stripper type.



Chip 'n' Dales awww yeeeaaah 8)


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Goths? have you not heard of those? some goths wear collars, I have seen lots of other people with collars, and a shirt collar is connected to the shirt, you don't actually "wear" a shirt collar unless you are a stripper type.


Goths don't qualify as human beings.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Chip 'n' Dales awww yeeeaaah 8)



Exactly who I had in mind! xD



Toonix said:


> Goths don't qualify as human beings.



And furries do?


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 20, 2009)

Zadd said:


> I make my fists into paws sometime and just let them hang in front of my chest.


 
Like Keith Richards? 

I tend to growl when angry.....I think that's it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 20, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do non existent creatures hoard aswell? Otherwise I fail to se how hoarding is a "furry habit"



Fair point. I concede that.


----------



## LarkspurDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

YES. My goodness, yes.
I cock my head when I'm confused
I make little chirrups and whistles when I'm bored
I DO walk on the balls of my feet

When I hear a painfully loud noise or something, I flex my ear-wiggling muscles like I'm folding them back... (I do that subconsciously)

I... smell people when I can get away with it. You know, like when someone walks by and you get a whiff of their personal scent? That.

OH! and when I yawn my tongue comes out like a wolf's does. It's something I tried a while back to see what it was like and now it's become ingrained. It gets a bit embarrassing when I'm with a group of people who don't know about me yet...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 21, 2009)

If anyone ever asks me why people think furry's are weird I will just link them to this thread.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok guys cocking your head when you're confused isn't an animal trait, everyone and everything does that.

Especially Asians.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Ok guys cocking your head when you're confused isn't an animal trait, everyone and everything does that.
> 
> Especially Asians.



It makes me think that alot of furries stand up to the "furries are weird/freaks" stereotype.


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 22, 2009)

let's see... I:
Growl when angry
Bark on occasion
Feel an urge to howl occasionally
Walk on my toes occasionally (although i've always ran on my toes)
Pant when overheating
Freak out to loud/high pitched noises
Curl up to sleep
Yawn in a similar manner


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> let's see... I:
> *Growl when angry*
> Bark on occasion
> Feel an urge to howl occasionally
> ...



Two of those I wouldn't say are furry habits as many people make a "growl" noise when angry, and alot of people curl up to sleep, especialy when it is cold.

And yawn in a similar manner to what?


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Two of those I wouldn't say are furry habits as many people make a "growl" noise when angry, and alot of people curl up to sleep, especialy when it is cold.
> 
> And yawn in a similar manner to what?


when i yawn i tend to make the same motions as most canids (dog, wolf, fox)
but the growl noise is more pronounced than "normal"... and when i sleep, i tend to shun covers and just curl up, even during summer when it's blazing hot at night... i only uncurl when my legs start to hurt from being in one position too long


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 22, 2009)

I discovered that I actually purr and murr when in a good mood, though it's mostly random and I dont know I'm doing it.
I will growl when I'm in a bad mood.

High pitch noises(sirens, projection tvs, ect...) all bother me, I cant stand hearing a Tv on anymore, which is why I went LCD. Sirens also annoy me, I end up wincing until it passes, and I can also hear them long before other people do :\

I tend to let my nails grow a lot longer than normal for most guys, quite literally could be called claws... though it's a turn on for my girl friend, so dun care lol

Dunno bout anything else...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 22, 2009)

Jaxinc said:


> I discovered that I actually purr and murr when in a good mood, though it's mostly random and I dont know I'm doing it.
> I will growl when I'm in a bad mood.
> 
> High pitch noises(sirens, projection tvs, ect...) all bother me, I cant stand hearing a Tv on anymore, which is why I went LCD. Sirens also annoy me, I end up wincing until it passes, and I can also hear them long before other people do :\
> ...



Growling is NOT a furry habit, fuck knows why so many people are saying that. And as for the sensitivity to loud noises? you probably just have sensitive hearing, I don't consider that to be a furry habit.


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> And as for the sensitivity to loud noises? you probably just have sensitive hearing, I don't consider that to be a furry habit.


i hear dog whistles... it's really annoying sometimes, and i hear things others can't...it's not necessarily a habit, just a part of us that makes us different... although how we react to the noise is a habit... i tend to cover and paw at my ears when it's insanely high pitched... it's kinda hard to stop the ringing...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> *i hear dog whistles*... it's really annoying sometimes, and i hear things others can't...it's not necessarily a habit, just a part of us that makes us different... although how we react to the noise is a habit... i tend to cover and paw at my ears when it's insanely high pitched... it's kinda hard to stop the ringing...


 I mostly hear things that I care for, even if it is very far away.
Hearing dog whistles might be annoying, but I was used to hear my name float around almost everywhere I know in my area.
High pitched sounds don't affect me a bit, but I can't make them.
Low pitched sounds chokes me a little bit but also don't affect me more than that.


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I mostly hear things that I care for, even if it is very far away.
> Hearing dog whistles might be annoying, but I was used to hear my name float around almost everywhere I know in my area.
> High pitched sounds don't affect me a bit, but I can't make them.
> Low pitched sounds chokes me a little bit but also don't affect me more than that.


i can hear everything, but understand and make out what i pay attention to... which is why i can't talk and listen to music at the same time, i tend to find the music more interesting, and tune out the conversation... concidering that my name is 2 letters and 1 syllable, i hear it a lot when its not actually said...and low pitched noises are just "and?" i don't really react... but HIGH pitched noises annoy the crap out of me... i instantly have to clap my hands over my ears to muffle the sound (usually with sirens... and other loud noises...) but when it's solely high pitched, it somtimes gives me a headache and i paw at my ears to get the aftereffects out... (you know about the concept of an after-image? stare at an image too long and you start to see it when staring at nothing... same concept...)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> i can hear everything, but understand and make out what i pay attention to... which is why i can't talk and listen to music at the same time, i tend to find the music more interesting, and tune out the conversation... concidering that my name is 2 letters and 1 syllable, i hear it a lot when its not actually said...and low pitched noises are just "and?" i don't really react... but HIGH pitched noises annoy the crap out of me... i instantly have to clap my hands over my ears to muffle the sound (usually with sirens... and other loud noises...) but when it's solely high pitched, it somtimes gives me a headache and i paw at my ears to get the aftereffects out... (you know about the concept of an after-image? stare at an image too long and you start to see it when staring at nothing... same concept...)


 I also can't talk and hear music at the same time, so usually I put headphones, and hear through one part of it, just to hear the world better.
Considering the fact that I usually hear noisy things (Music, yt videos stuff like that) I can concentrate pretty easily even when I hear 20 people at the same time.
Again, high pitched noises don't affect me, but I guess I'll start hearing sirens pretty soon together with the beautiful sight of ballistic missles and rockets exploding thing apart in my area.


----------



## KiloFox (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I also can't talk and hear music at the same time, so usually I put headphones, and hear through one part of it, just to hear the world better.
> Considering the fact that I usually hear noisy things (Music, yt videos stuff like that) I can concentrate pretty easily even when I hear 20 people at the same time.
> Again, high pitched noises don't affect me, but I guess I'll start hearing sirens pretty soon together with the beautiful sight of ballistic missles and rockets exploding thing apart in my area.


military i take it? that'd kill your eardrums from high-pitched noises REALLY FAST...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> military i take it? that'd kill your eardrums from high-pitched noises REALLY FAST...


 Not really... Well not OUR millitary but enemy attacks.
It won't kill my eardrums becuase there is a nice siren that made my area look like a zombie apocalypse.
Only flashbangs that not according to their name release high pitched noise.


----------



## cylenri (Dec 29, 2009)

To tell you all the truth I am not a furry you people just make me sick. You also think you are animals and thtas why you get names like fur fags. But now im telling you the truth i hate furrys with a passion they all should get  normal cause you no how many people hate furrys and stop doing all this dumb stuff you do its gey.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 29, 2009)

cylenri said:


> To tell you all the truth I am not a furry you people just make me sick. You also think you are animals and thtas why you get names like fur fags. But now im telling you the truth i hate furrys with a passion they all should get  normal cause you no how many people hate furrys and stop doing all this dumb stuff you do its gey.



No one cares.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

cylenri said:


> To tell you all the truth I am not a furry you people just make me sick. You also think you are animals and thtas why you get names like fur fags. But now im telling you the truth i hate furrys with a passion they all should get normal cause you no how many people hate furrys and stop doing all this dumb stuff you do its gey.


and yet you get on fur affinity... lol what a hypocrite
whats wrong with wanting to be an animal?

anyway, i do occasionally catch myself doing certain subtle things...

like when i run (or even when i walk, sometimes), i kinda use my toes and that other part behind it, kanda like paws or something... i just tend to run like that, and people are like, wtf? and im like, idk its just how i run...

and i did actually sniff someone before... she just turned around slowly and looked at me. i was like... :mrgreen:... :neutral:...

EDIT: and that high pitch sound from TVs is kinda annoying to me, at least untill theres other sounds on it that make it less noticable, and i tend to let my nails grow a little longer cuz i find them useful for certain things... kinda like claws


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

cylenri said:


> To tell you all the truth I am not a furry you people just make me sick. You also think you are animals and thtas why you get names like fur fags. But now im telling you the truth i hate furrys with a passion they all should get  normal cause you no how many people hate furrys and stop doing all this dumb stuff you do its gey.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2009)

cylenri said:


> To tell you all the truth I am not a furry you people just make me sick. You also think you are animals and thtas why you get names like fur fags. But now im telling you the truth i hate furrys with a passion they all should get  normal cause you no how many people hate furrys and stop doing all this dumb stuff you do its gey.



Cool story bro.
And you misspelt "gay", you twink.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


>


 took me a second to figure out what that was... at first it kinda looked like a drumset or something...


----------



## selkie (Dec 29, 2009)

KiloFox said:


> let's see... I:
> Growl when angry
> Bark on occasion
> Feel an urge to howl occasionally
> ...



You sound frightening.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

selkie said:


> You sound frightening.


idk, kinda reminds me of myself...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2009)

why would anyone run on their toes (by the way what you're all meaning to say is on the balls of your feet, not on your toes) that is a terribly inefficient way for a human to run


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> why would anyone run on their toes (by the way what you're all meaning to say is on the balls of your feet, not on your toes) that is a terribly inefficient way for a human to run


 not for me... you should see me run like that, you fool! i could probly outrun you EASILY


----------



## Fluory (Dec 29, 2009)

I tend to walk on the soles of my feet and wear trendy clothes. I have so many human-like traits, it's not even funny.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

does having a strong urge to pee out side and hump females legs count?


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Dec 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Dec 29, 2009)

cylenri said:


> To tell you all the truth I am not a furry you people just make me sick. You also think you are animals and thtas why you get names like fur fags. But now im telling you the truth i hate furrys with a passion they all should get  normal cause you no how many people hate furrys and stop doing all this dumb stuff you do its gey.




Ummm are you bored or something? GTFO       : /


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

well i also scent train and hearing train mostly scent though


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 30, 2009)

I fricking love catnip, I smell it whenever I can.


----------



## Sulggo (Dec 30, 2009)

lets see stalking and chasing small animals and falling asleep when being scratched behind the ears yup


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 30, 2009)

ThreeDog said:


> I fricking love catnip, I smell it whenever I can.



" hey there kiddys its me, three dog aurrw. bringing it to you loud and proud from my fortified bunker in the middle of the DC hell hole " im sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 30, 2009)

cylenri said:


> To tell you all the truth I am not a furry you people just make me sick. You also think you are animals and thtas why you get names like fur fags. But now im telling you the truth i hate furrys with a passion they all should get  normal cause you no how many people hate furrys and stop doing all this dumb stuff you do its gey.



Why are you here and list your species as a " cat" if you hate furries so much? :3 I mean if you really hate furries that much  being a part of them is just...no.


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 30, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> " hey there kiddys its me, three dog aurrw. bringing it to you loud and proud from my fortified bunker in the middle of the DC hell hole " im sorry i couldnt resist


 
Hell yes. ThreeDog is the best radio personality of all time.

OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 30, 2009)

ThreeDog said:


> Hell yes. ThreeDog is the best radio personality of all time.
> 
> OF ALL TIME.



No.

No, he is not.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think this quite counts, but I absolutely and quite emphatically LOVE cute animals, in a way most surly 18 year old guys don't. I'm usually quite reserved, so when I see a cute widdle puddy tat and break down into a baby-talking retard, everyone gets a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

cylenri said:


> To tell you all the truth I am not a furry you people just make me sick. You also think you are animals and thtas why you get names like fur fags. But now im telling you the truth i hate furrys with a passion they all should get  normal cause you no how many people hate furrys and stop doing all this dumb stuff you do its gey.



Worst troll ever. I'd rather be trolled by paxil.



EinTheCorgi said:


> does having a strong urge to pee out side and hump females legs count?



No, that is just weird. 



Hipster Doofus said:


> I don't think this quite counts, but I absolutely and quite emphatically LOVE cute animals, in a way most surly 18 year old guys don't. I'm usually quite reserved, so when I see a cute widdle puddy tat and break down into a baby-talking retard, everyone gets a little uncomfortable.



Most furries love fluffy animals.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> not for me... you should see me run like that, you fool! i could probly outrun you EASILY



hahaha, that's cute :3c you clearly don't understand human physiology or physics

how fast can you run a mile


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> hahaha, that's cute :3c you clearly don't understand human physiology or physics
> 
> how fast can you run a mile



He's a furry David, I doubt he could even walk a mile. You should just ask him how fast his fat person scooter is :V .


----------



## Toaster (Dec 30, 2009)

My sister acts like a cat, so I will ask her.


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 30, 2009)

I like to walk on my tip toes. Love to do it at shopping centres because it ever freaks out people or people try to challenge me they always lose its kind of funny.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 30, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> He's a furry David, I doubt he could even walk a mile. You should just ask him how fast his fat person scooter is :V .


 i am a little out of shape, i guess... 10 mins is my best time, i usually outrun everyone for like a few minutes, then i tire out for a few mins, start running again, etc...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

Isn't fire just the greatest? :3


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 30, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Isn't fire just the greatest? :3


yes, especially on flaming arrows and flamethrowers :twisted:


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Dec 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I eyebleed when i see people like you say things like that.
> OR calling EVERYONE "sweetheart".
> OR being too furdam.



Amen.


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 30, 2009)

i growl at people on Call of Duty MW2 when i get spawn killed  

all like 

GRRRRRRAAWWRRRARWR. 

nolie 

hur hur


----------



## Dingra (Dec 30, 2009)

YES... I rawr and growl...  I rub up against things and like being petted and scritched.  Pretty much I act like a puppy


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 30, 2009)

i like it when my mom kinda plays with my hair and scratches my head...
and i like to kinda lean up against people to feel their body heat, idk, it just comforts me


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> i like it when my mom kinda plays with my hair and scratches my head...
> and i like to kinda lean up against people to feel their body heat, idk, it just comforts me



I love when people play with my hair too. They says it feels like a sheep or marshmello cuz i got a small fro


----------



## xydexx (Dec 30, 2009)

Mediteral_Hart said:


> I mean like, do you say stuff like, "rawr" a lot or "purr" Call anyone a "furfag" as playful banter? Walk around on the fronts of your feet?  Anything?



I moo at cows, and people, and myself. Some days I do nothing but run around the house mooing at random objects. I don't use the term "furfag" because only internet kiddies do that, and it's lame. Besides, mooing is more satisfying.


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> does having a strong urge to pee out side and hump females legs count?





RandyDarkshade said:


> No, that is just weird.


Come on randy, it's not weird it's just being a guy, eh?  


xydexx said:


> I moo at cows, and people, and myself. Some days I do nothing but run around the house mooing at random objects. I don't use the term "furfag" because only internet kiddies do that, and it's lame. Besides, mooing is more satisfying.


I didn't know that unicorns mooed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Come on randy, it's not weird it's just being a guy, eh?
> 
> I didn't know that unicorns mooed.



I was actually referring to the part about "wanting to hump a females leg".


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was actually referring to the part about "wanting to hump a females leg".


o.o i was kidding ive never done that one of my friends humped my leg though it twas quite anoying


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was actually referring to the part about "wanting to hump a females leg".


Sometimes I just don't get you randy. Next you're going to say it's weird 
to fling poop at people you don't like.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Sometimes I just don't get you randy. Next you're going to say it's weird
> to fling poop at people you don't like.



No, I'd class that as sweet revenge


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, I'd class that as sweet revenge



im so jealous of chimps thay have all the fun


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 30, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> im so jealous of chimps thay have all the fun



Lol.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 30, 2009)

i used to sleep with an alarm clock as a kid like pups like to do


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 30, 2009)

Ya I bark at people, murr, and all that good stuff! ^_^


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 30, 2009)

I mainly walk on my toes but only when I don't have shoes on. I sleep comepletely buried under all my blankets. But I dunno if that's really a furry habit. And I bark at my gf just to be funny.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> i am a little out of shape, i guess... 10 mins is my best time, i usually outrun everyone for like a few minutes, then i tire out for a few mins, start running again, etc...



I have you beat by four minutes :V


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have you beat by four minutes :V


OOOOh congrats david, you do realize he's about 13, right?:smile:


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> OOOOh congrats david, you do realize he's about 13, right?:smile:



when i was 13 i could still run a mile in eight minutes :V


----------



## ThreeDog (Dec 30, 2009)

Tycho said:


> No.
> 
> No, he is not.


 
Yes he is.

OF ALL TIME.

(O)_(O)


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 3, 2010)

Two things on the top of my head.

I do growl when angry or annoyed and I walk digitigate, but I did the latter before I actually joined the fandom.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 3, 2010)

I growl when I'm angry, its more of a guttural thing though so I feel it rather than hear it, though I have been heard by others sometimes.

I walk digitrade when barefoot, its too hard to do so with shoes however.

I often find myself licking/sucking my thumb to clean it, it is actually very creepy and I wish I would stop.

I scratch alot.

I also like curling up when sleeping ^^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 3, 2010)

Gamelord567 said:


> Two things on the top of my head.
> 
> I do growl when angry or annoyed and I walk digitigate, but I did the latter before I actually joined the fandom.



I don't consider growling as a furry habit. I know many non furs who do it when angry, it is just a human thing that just happens to be what some animals do.


----------



## Amoranis (Jan 3, 2010)

when i say growl tho,.... i mean like a rabbid angry animal ...


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't consider growling as a furry habit. I know many non furs who do it when angry, it is just a human thing that just happens to be what some animals do.



I would have to bet its an all out animal thing ( Non furries too ) Although I have never met someone who does it subconsciously, I have only see like one other person do it maybe once and usually that was more joking then actual growl..


----------



## TigerBirl (Jan 3, 2010)

sorry, I can't take the time to read everyone else's posts (so hey, you dun have to read mine!) but... yes. Lol I be a lifestyler. Wear a tail/ears/collar (iamma pet, too) but I bat at things, purr, murr, meow and generally pounce on things. With my cats I rub up against them liek a cat (and my mate, for that matter...) I knead if I'm REALLY happy. so yes. lol:-D


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 3, 2010)

ive been know to RAWR at times...and pounce on ppl now that i think of it...


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

depending who I'm around, I like to nuzzle and lick peoples cheeks ^_^


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, sometimes I feel like my lungs are stuffed with too much air and I expel the excess through a slight sneeze.

Basically, I sneeze like a dog the whole day due to a physical need (for the whole day).


----------



## Itakirie (Jan 4, 2010)

I walk on my tiptoes whenever I have my shoes off and i make a hissing noise at people I am mad at.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

my furry habits irl are dressing up in a fursuit, looking at furry porn on the computer, drawing furries, and talking about them on FAF.


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my furry habits irl are dressing up in a fursuit, looking at furry porn on the computer, drawing furries, and talking about them on FAF.



Same thing without the suit Dont got one yet. HA HA.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

quayza said:


> Same thing without the suit Dont got one yet. HA HA.



I make suits.

X3


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I make suits.
> 
> X3



Will buy one when i get some cash. It's gonna be a while. A long while.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

quayza said:


> Will buy one when i get some cash. It's gonna be a while. A long while.



yeah.

...

GET A JOB


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah.
> 
> ...
> 
> GET A JOB



Thats what im tryin to do this moment. NOT EASY.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 4, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thats what im tryin to do this moment. NOT EASY.



But not impossible!


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But not impossible!



I know. Im just stressed and angry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 4, 2010)

quayza said:


> I know. Im just stressed and angry.



I know the feeling.


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I know the feeling.



So far i gone to maybe 7 places and stil lookin.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 4, 2010)

quayza said:


> So far i gone to maybe 7 places and stil lookin.



7 more than me this year.

However here in the UK they have a company that offers free help in finding work. I have an appointment on the 13th so I will see what they say.


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 7 more than me this year.
> 
> However here in the UK they have a company that offers free help in finding work. I have an appointment on the 13th so I will see what they say.



That great. Hope it goes well for you


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jan 4, 2010)

Whines, grunts, growls, omnoms, and i sleep in the bed like a dog. No i'm not a dog. I have trouble sleeping.


----------



## 3!LL (Jan 5, 2010)

I tend to bite my wife alot, and in a non-sexual fashion. I just like biting her for fun, and she hates it cuz I bite hard. 

3!LL


----------



## MrBlack (Jan 5, 2010)

I Curl up into a ball when I sleep...Other than that (and I don't really consider that even being furry) I got nothing


----------



## Karali (Jan 5, 2010)

I think most of the habits you people are mentioning are like

Animal habits.

No I don't really have any furry habits. I say furfag sometimes but it's mostly ironic and not so much as a habit but _using one word_.


----------



## korychi (May 11, 2010)

When ever someone taps my back or something like that and it surprises me I make a high pitched eek sort of sound, similar to a fox cry. 
I start to make claw like gestures with my hands and move them around subconsciously while explaining something. 
I also mew or meow or nya without realizing that I did so. 
And to relieve stress I gnaw on pencils. 
When people piss me off I start to hiss. I sometimes walk on my toes, but only when no one else is around. 
I love pets and skritches and when people play with my hair. 
I like to be close to people so that I can feel their body heat. 
Sometimes I bat at empty soda cans and the the like.
I scratch at my head like dog would.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

So... it got to 7 pages. Whoever said 9 was darn close.


----------



## kyle19 (May 11, 2010)

Necro'd


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

korychi said:


> When ever someone taps my back or something like that and it surprises me I make a high pitched eek sort of sound, similar to a fox cry. I start to make claw like gestures with my hands and move them around subconsciously while explaining something. I also mew or meow or nya without realizing that I did so. And to relieve stress I gnaw on pencils. When people piss me off I start to hiss. I sometimes walk on my toes, but only when no one else is around.



Normally I would be mean and pick at new people for necroing old threads but meh, I'm in a good mood.

Welcome to faf.

Oh and be forewarned, someone will pick on you for necroing the thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Necro'd thread.



Really? I never would of guessed it from the date of the last post.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Normally I would be mean and pick at new people for necroing old threads but meh, I'm in a good mood.
> 
> Welcome to faf.
> 
> Oh and be forewarned, someone will pick on you for necroing the thread.


Oh, we'll pick on her for more than just that...


HAXX said:


> So... it got to 7 pages. Whoever said 9 was darn close.


You know we can still finish what we started.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So... it got to 7 pages. Whoever said 9 was darn close.


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know we can still finish what we started.





Fuzzy Alien said:


>



See what you've done, mods?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


>


It was you! 


SirRob said:


> Oh, we'll pick on her for more than just that...
> You know we can still finish what we started.


 I don't know, I don't want to get infraction-slapped. But this is a necro'd thread, it would be a better place then in a derailed thread.

*slaps bonded ass*


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't know, I don't want to get infraction-slapped. But this is a necro'd thread, it would be a better place then in a derailed thread.
> 
> *slaps bonded ass*


I meant through PM.   

Or Skype. You know, with voice chat and all.       :twisted:


----------



## Taralack (May 11, 2010)

This thread got necro'd a grand total of three times. I hope you're all proud of yourselves.

(inb4 necrolock)


----------



## Luca (May 11, 2010)

That other thread was out of hand. Things were getting hairy or shoud I say.....

*puts on sunglasses*

... Things were getting furry.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I meant through PM.
> 
> Or Skype. You know, with voice chat and all.       :twisted:



I is too shy for voice chat..no way.


----------



## SirRob (May 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I is too shy for voice chat..no way.


I'll talk in my sexy lady voice to break the ice.


----------



## Willow (May 11, 2010)

hurr hurr necromancy


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> hurr hurr necromancy


hurr hurr necrophilia


----------



## Yaril47 (May 11, 2010)

I'll growl at my friends at school sometimes, and I say "meow" a lot for some unknown reason.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

I don't eat garbage, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I don't eat garbage, if that's what you're asking.



And you call yourself an American.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll talk in my sexy lady voice to break the ice.



...still too timid. 

d:


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And you call yourself an American.


 
It's pronounced Amurican, and how DARE you.

While other babies were drinking their formula, I was downing 72 oz. steaks.
Before I learned to walk, I could ride a Harley Davidson motorcycle.
And the first words I spoke were the words to the American national anthem.

Bam, sucka'.


----------



## darzoz (May 11, 2010)

I tend to walk on my toes. And once this truck passed by when I was walking down the street and a dog in the back barked at me, I quickly turned to it and hissed.. No intention to though.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

darzoz said:


> I tend to walk on my toes. And once this truck passed by when I was walking down the street and a dog in the back barked at me, I quickly turned to it and hissed.. No intention to though.


 
A hissing animal on the streets with no collar?
Bring it in for humane euthanization!


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> A hissing animal on the streets with no collar?
> Bring it in for humane euthanization!



He's a furry, he doesn't deserve humane euthanization.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> He's a furry, he doesn't deserve humane euthanization.


 
_I'm_ a furry. >:V

It's the creepy ones that we slowly dip in silfuric acid.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, we'll pick on her for more than just that...
> You know we can still finish what we started.





Nothing Too Interesting said:


> _I'm_ a furry. >:V
> 
> It's the creepy ones that we slowly dip in *sulfuric* acid.



Fixed.


----------



## MAC10 (May 11, 2010)

Mediteral_Hart said:


> I mean like, do you say stuff like, "rawr" a lot or "purr" Call anyone a "furfag" as playful banter? Walk around on the fronts of your feet?  Anything?
> 
> For myself. I say "rawr", "ooh murr", "awr..." and I purr to myself a lot. I once said, "If I had a tail, it'd be waggin'."
> 
> ...



Let's see. I growl when I'm extremely pissed (and once did it so loud that I scared the shit out of someone. They don't like to talk about it)
I growl and hiss at people I hate (*caugh* step-mother *caugh caugh* bitch! *caugh*)
And I do walk on the font of my feet (especially while sneaking around quietly, it's quite effective).


----------



## Romanpower (May 11, 2010)

I say "oh noes" all the time. Maybe it's not a furry habit but it's a random saying.


----------



## Ames (May 11, 2010)

Yaril47 said:


> I'll growl at my friends at school sometimes, and I say "meow" a lot for some unknown reason.



Wolves don't mew :V

And of course I have furry habits.  Like browsing furry forums and looking at furry artwork.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 11, 2010)

oh murr
rawr/growl
sticking out tongue and tilting head to side (playful teasing)
nuzzle (only with the girls, cuz you know, with guys, that JUST GAY!)

that's just about it that i can think of D:


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 11, 2010)

I say 'Murr' and 'Yiff' and  'Furfag' and 'Furfaggery' A lot.

And maybe a Growl or rawr here and there >> 
<<


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

Wooooah, who necroed this bitch?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I say "oh noes" all the time. Maybe it's not a furry habit but it's a random saying.



Yeah I hear a lot of furry animals say this a lot. :V



Scotty1700 said:


> Wooooah, who necroed this bitch?



A new girl did I think on the previous page.


----------



## Angelikit (May 11, 2010)

I occasionally walk on the tips of my toes, I often purr when I'm happy and recently, I've also started drooling a fair bit, given the right situation (I had a cat who used to do it whilst paddling stuff with her claws, though that's not quite anywhere near what makes me do it...lol). I love wearing my bell collar and feel really odd when I'm not wearing it, I love it when I get my neck/face/ears etc scratched/stroked or the like and I'll often just sit there stroke my face against my boyfriends hand, I have no idea why but I find it incredibly relaxing. I often like to fall asleep on or otherwise cuddle up to his chest too and refuse to move unless he gives me some attention. Rather cat-ish as well - I can be wanting lots of love and affection one moment and then somewhat cold and wanting my own space/company the next with little or only very occasional attention or contact.

I've never actually done it but I've often felt the strong urge to hiss at dogs as well if they walk past me and start barking or the like. On the note of movement, I tend to just naturally place my arms and legs in a very cat like manner and will often jump or sneak about like one - brilliant for terrifying people out of their wits without actually meaning to, as I have done on several occasions to the point it's just a little bit creepy and I have to say, rather funny. I've noticed that since I've started talking about it more, I keep referring to hands as paws now and not sure if it counts as one but having recently ordered myself an outfit of sorts, I feel as though a big part of me is missing without it even though it's something I've never physically had and that when I am wearing it, I will feel more complete and more, for lack of a better way to word/describe it, "myself".


----------



## Kreevox (May 11, 2010)

I love sleeping in enclosed spaces, as well as curled up in a ball of covers like damned hamster in the corner of my bed, I shake dry after getting out of water, and animal's have a natural attraction to me, if that counts


----------



## Melo (May 11, 2010)

Dig holes and eat berries.


----------



## Apollo (May 11, 2010)

If I get mad enough, I'll growl at the person and I like to curl up when I'm sleeping.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

I meow, purr, and roar a lot. Sometimes, I do it unintentionally, like when I drop something.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 11, 2010)

Does posting in a furry forum count?


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

Oh you know, just working on my Kookaburra call like this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc_-icFHwQo. Pretty usual stuff.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2010)

I actually go "EEP!" a lot....well, only when a situation that requires such a response arises, like when I see a spider or when someone startles me.

It's debatable if 'eep' is a furry habit but it's sorta animalistic so what the hell....

@ Rainwulf, I also sleep in a ball on occasion.


----------



## Vriska (May 11, 2010)

Animals are strangely atracted to me.
And I like to sleep curled up in a ball becuase it's comfortable. I also LOVE MEAT.
YOU GOT SOME COW THERE I CAN HAS? MAYBE SOME MICE? (<<< hinthint.)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I also LOVE MEAT.
> YOU GOT SOME COW THERE I CAN HAS? MAYBE SOME MICE? (<<< hinthint.)


 
I love meat, too. But all I have is two meatballs... oh, wait. I forgot. You're not BlueberriHusky.

No, seriously. Meat is good. I'm craving a good steak right now... Rrrreow...

Of course, I don't know who's talking in your case; the dog in you or the Texan in now. I'd love to taste some good Texas barbecue one day.


----------



## Vriska (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love meat, too. But all I have is two meatballs... oh, wait. I forgot. You're not BlueberriHusky.
> 
> No, seriously. Meat is good. I'm craving a good steak right now... Rrrreow...
> 
> Of course, I don't know who's talking in your case; the dog in you or the Texan in now. I'd love to taste some good Texas barbecue one day.


Mmm texas BBQ. It tastes good, trust me.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love meat, too. But all I have is two meatballs... oh, wait. I forgot. You're not BlueberriHusky.
> 
> No, seriously. Meat is good. I'm craving a good steak right now... Rrrreow...
> 
> Of course, I don't know who's talking in your case; the dog in you or the Texan in now. I'd love to taste some good Texas barbecue one day.


Sounds divine, meat gives me unbearable diarrhea so I cut all sources of it from my diet. _True story_!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

Also, I run around a lot. Very hyperactive. I think it probably keeps me... not obese.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 11, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Sounds divine, meat gives me unbearable diarrhea so I cut all sources of it from my diet. _True story_!


 
And this is from a species that's known for eating everything under the sun.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And this is from a species that's known for eating everything under the sun.


Not sure what you can argue here, its an omnivorous species as much as humans are. Eggs and dairy!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 11, 2010)

I have sex with my dog..
No, but I think I say lol when I laugh sometimes. 

Ever since I became a fur I started feeling myself like someone just slapped my arm. Like seriously, I'll be sitting in class and I'll feel my arm really fast. Other than that...I don't think I have any.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 11, 2010)

Mediteral_Hart said:


> Walk around on the fronts of your feet?



This, but only because I tend to put too much pressure on my heels when i'm walking with shoes on.  That, and i'm flat-footed.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love meat, too. But all I have is two meatballs... oh, wait. I forgot. You're not BlueberriHusky.
> 
> No, seriously. Meat is good. I'm craving a good steak right now... Rrrreow...
> 
> Of course, I don't know who's talking in your case; the dog in you or the Texan in now. I'd love to taste some good Texas barbecue one day.



I've never had REAL Texas barbecue, but I have been to that Texas roadhouse place...  they've got pretty good barbecue...  Meat is awesome as long as you don't put it where it doesn't belong.  Never try a bacon taco.  If you want bacon and tacos, eat bacon, then eat tacos.  Don't put the bacon IN the taco.


----------



## Kintavo (May 12, 2010)

I woof when looking for attention or saying hi or am happy, snarl when I'm mad or getting there and just wag my tail when happy. Funny thing is my friends and other half ask me these things to check my mood in real life. Only my furry friends really know though.  Snuggles are my hug.


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> This, but only because I tend to put too much pressure on my heels when i'm walking with shoes on.  That, and i'm flat-footed.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had REAL Texas barbecue, but I have been to that Texas roadhouse place...  they've got pretty good barbecue...  Meat is awesome as long as you don't put it where it doesn't belong.  Never try a bacon taco.  If you want bacon and tacos, eat bacon, then eat tacos.  Don't put the bacon IN the taco.



You never had real texas BBQ? D:


----------



## Shaui (May 12, 2010)

Here are a couple of furry habits I have:

Yiffing
Intentionally causing drama
Fursuiting
Foxes

oh, and I annoy the shit out of people and keep my attention span under 5 seco...A FOX JUST WALKED BY!


----------



## Tommy (May 12, 2010)

Not at all. I guess I haven't been one long enough. (which is probably a good thing)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> You never had real texas BBQ? D:



Don't worry, i've got most of my life ahead of me.  If incumbent democrats aren't voted out this fall and Obama gets re-elected in 2012, I may have no choice but to get to Texas as quickly as possible.


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Don't worry, i've got most of my life ahead of me.  If incumbent democrats aren't voted out this fall and Obama gets re-elected in 2012, I may have no choice but to get to Texas as quickly as possible.


If Palin gets elected, we will all die. So it better be Obama. D:


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Not at all. I guess I haven't been one long enough. (which is probably a good thing)



Well, you KNEW you were one for longer than me...  and we're from the same state!  woot!


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Here are a couple of furry habits I have:
> 
> Yiffing
> Intentionally causing drama
> ...


OMG WE NEED TO GO TO SOME KIND OF RETARDED REHAB!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> If Palin gets elected, we will all die. So it better be Obama. D:



Oh don't worry, if Palin wins the primary elections, i'll probably drown myself.


----------



## garoose (May 12, 2010)

Sometimes when chatting to my unknowing friends I have to stop myself from using furry slang....


----------



## wolfrunner7 (May 12, 2010)

Always have walked digigrade.  Yes, have growled before .. sometimes sniff things upon the wind (bad weather).  Not sure about other things however, don't really pay conscious attention to them.


----------



## Vriska (May 12, 2010)

And if I drop food on the ground, I just eat it and I don't care if it has germs like a pug does. :3


----------



## Willow (May 12, 2010)

I lap water and other drinks sometimes

I don't use any furry slang irl as I do internet slang in general


----------



## south syde dobe (May 12, 2010)

I tend to look at the art...am I doing this right?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Mediteral_Hart said:


> For myself. I say "rawr", "ooh murr", "awr..." and I purr to myself a lot. I once said, "If I had a tail, it'd be waggin'."
> overdone


HAHAHA, OH WOW. I bet you make a lot of friends.

Also, you mods seriously need to give the members some harsher punishments for necroposting.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 12, 2010)

On some mmo online games i say Rawr sometimes. 
Hug some ppl.  (even glomp type)

Usualy only to ppl i known a while.
It has sliped out to other ppl, or others seen it too.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Necro Alert - Level III


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Necro Alert - Level III



What gives? this thread has been derailed to kingdom come and back I don't know how many times now and the mods STILL haven't locked it?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What gives? this thread has been derailed to kingdom come and back I don't know how many times now and the mods STILL haven't locked it?


We may need some foxes in here... :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Always have walked digigrade.



Whoa, your feet must be really fucked up.


I've always had the ability to make very seductive purring and growling noises with my throat, and it seems to really turn on my prospective romance interests.  I usually combine it with a pawing motion and a verbal "rawr." CrispSkittlez knows what I'm talkin' about. ;3 Now I say o murr a lot too instead of rawr.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

I walk "digigrade" (fuck I can't figure out the damn spelling... god damnit) sometimes, but that has less to do with "I R SECRETLY A FOX LOLOL" and more of a habit I've had since I was a kid. So I donno if that counts...


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I walk "digigrade" (fuck I can't figure out the damn spelling... god damnit) sometimes, but that has less to do with "I R SECRETLY A FOX LOLOL" and more of a habit I've had since I was a kid. So I donno if that counts...



Me too, I have no idea why I do it, it just seems easier to walk like that when I haven't got shoes on.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Me too, I have no idea why I do it, it just seems easier to walk like that when I haven't got shoes on.


Yeah, it's fucking weird and I used to get yelled at all the time for walking wrong. :V


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, it's fucking weird and I used to get yelled at all the time for walking wrong. :V



No-one seems to notice when I do it.


----------



## Tally (May 12, 2010)

Besides the odd rawr or hug, I don't really have any "real life furry habbits". 

And oddly, my feet get real tired real fast when I walk digigrade style... Guess my feet weren't designed for that.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> Besides the odd rawr or hug, I don't really have any "real life furry habbits".
> 
> And oddly, my feet get real tired real fast when I walk digigrade style... Guess my feet weren't designed for that.


Probably because you're not supposed to.

Also I hate hugs.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I hate hugs.



This.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I hate hugs.


:O


----------



## Tally (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Probably because you're not supposed to.
> 
> Also I hate hugs.



Any reason to hate them? I don't mean going around attack hugging everyone, but with your partner/close friends


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> :O



It's true.



Tally said:


> Any reason to hate them? I don't mean going around attack hugging everyone, but with your partner/close friends


I don't have a girl and I don't hug my close friends.


----------



## MattyK (May 12, 2010)

....Probably already posted here once before, somewhere back in Page 7 before this place got clogged up with a large amount of derail and bullshittery.


As I said, I often walk on my tiptoes, and am very dexterious in my balance, often causing me to run along the tops of precarious brick walls and do pretty raaandom stuff, but then again, that's more Traceur than furry...

...Let's see, I play-glomped my father once while out walking, simply because I was /THAT/ bored. :|
I should really try pouncing somebody sometime... Probably when I get better(and generally more accepting) friends that I can actually mess around with.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

MattyK said:


> ....Probably already posted here once before, somewhere back in Page 7 before this place got clogged up with a large amount of derail and bullshittery.
> 
> 
> As I said, I often walk on my tiptoes, and am very dexterious in my balance, often causing me to run along the tops of precarious brick walls and do pretty raaandom stuff, but then again, that's more Traceur than furry...
> ...


If anyone every "glomped" or "pounced" on me I would punch them in the face.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If anyone every "glomped" or "pounced" on me I would punch them in the face.


Then put it on Youtube?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If anyone every "glomped" or "pounced" on me I would punch them in the face.



I'd go a bit further and bite them, and I have quite a nasty bite, just ask a certain kid who went to my school.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Then put it on Youtube?


Sure why not. Then I can add keyboard cat to the end of it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sure why not. Then I can add keyboard cat to the end of it.


DO IT!


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> DO IT!


Kay. Now which one of you wants to get the shit beat outa you?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kay. Now which one of you wants to get the shit beat outa you?


>_>
<_<


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> >_>
> <_<


I like your avatar


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like your avatar


Thanks :3


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like your avatar


It obviously doesn't like you, it looks pretty damn angry.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Thanks :3


 Howd you make it? Paint?



Heckler & Koch said:


> It obviously doesn't like you, it looks pretty damn angry.


It's Renard...it doesn't like anybody!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It obviously doesn't like you, it looks pretty damn angry.



It scares me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Howd you make it? Paint?


Photoshop.
Just a quick conversion to look more like me + background.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 12, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Photoshop.
> Just a quick conversion to look more like me + background.



That's a cool background!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Well, since you must know, I like raw fish. THAT TOTALLY MAKES ME A TRUE FURRY LIFESTYLER AMIRITE GUYS?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, since you must know, I like raw fish. THAT TOTALLY MAKES ME A TRUE FURRY LIFESTYLER AMIRITE GUYS?



No, it makes you a Nip.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

I can snarl (more like a light, controlled snore) and I call people furfags, but not really in playful banter.  I do yell "OH MURR" from time to time but only in a sarcastic tone.

If I heard anyone say "If I had a tail, it'd be waggin'" there's a chance they'd have a brick coming at their skull.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> No, it makes you a Nip.


A what now?


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2010)

When people whistle completely out-of-tune, i scream back out-of-tune
bats talking bat talk being bats

also i peed in the coffee

if there's a low in the conversation i'll make the tauntaun noise


----------



## TashkentFox (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> A what now?



A J@p.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> I can snarl (more like a light, controlled snore) and I call people furfags, but not really in playful banter. * I do yell "OH MURR" from time to time but only in a sarcastic tone.
> *
> If I heard anyone say "If I had a tail, it'd be waggin'" there's a chance they'd have a brick coming at their skull.


I think we all do that.

I also make bad furry jokes a lot IRL to piss people off.


----------



## Stahi (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think we all do that.
> 
> I also make bad furry jokes a lot IRL to piss people off.



OH THAT'S SO YIFFY.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Stahi said:


> OH THAT'S SO YIFFY.


I do that a lot. My friends get so damn mad.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

I keep all furry-related activities and comments to myself. I don't let the furdom leak into my everyday life.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I keep all furry-related activities and comments to myself. I don't let the furdom leak into my everyday life.


Now only if the thousands of others were like you.....


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Why are there so many male foxes and hardly any females?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Why are there so many male foxes and hardly any females?


I dont know. Because Female Foxes aren't raped as much as males?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> I dont know. Because Female Foxes aren't raped as much as males?


 Well I could always fix that XD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Why are there so many male foxes and hardly any females?


 
Yes, I agree that we need more female foxes. Vixens are awesome.


----------



## zakova (May 12, 2010)

i walk on the fronts on my feet at all times, or at least for the most part. i definitely purr without meaning to which made a girl say that i reminded her of a big cat which was weird considering im a tiger.

lolz on topic


----------



## Tally (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Why are there so many male foxes and hardly any females?



All the gay perverts pick foxes
*I have no idea*


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> All the gay perverts pick foxes
> *I have no idea*


 
So I'm assuming that's why you picked a fox as your fursona.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Tally said:


> All the gay perverts pick foxes
> *I have no idea*


 I'm not gay, but I am a pervert.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 12, 2010)

does being mostly nocturnal without a real cause count?

either it's a habit, or I'm an insomniac.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> does being mostly nocturnal without a real cause count?
> 
> either it's a habit, or I'm an insomniac.


I have really fucking weird sleep habits too, but I don't think that counts.


----------



## Kiva (May 12, 2010)

When I get disappointed i say "nyerf","merf","erf" or anything similar, I also do not touch my heels to the ground when I walk.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have really fucking weird sleep habits too, but I don't think that counts.



You sleep with your butt in the air? Me too!


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You sleep with your butt in the air? Me too!


No, no I do not...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, no I do not...



Well...you did when you slept over that other night.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Well...you did when you slept over that other night.


Once again you're a LIAR! On both accounts! >=[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Once again you're a LIAR! On both accounts! >=[



WE DID DO IT AND IT WAS TOTALLY AWESOME


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> WE DID DO IT AND IT WAS TOTALLY AWESOME


Hey now.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> WE DID DO IT AND IT WAS TOTALLY AWESOME


I've never seen you in my life. >=[


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've never seen you in my life. >=[


You drugged him, HAXX?

There wasn't any need to, he would have done anything for you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've never seen you in my life. >=[



Not enough foreplay? :[



Icarus615 said:


> You drugged him, HAXX?
> 
> There wasn't any need to, he would have done anything for you.



I couldn't help it. It felt natural to drug him.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

I would not have done him if I was not drugged. I am not a slut. =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would not have done him if I was not drugged. I am not a slut. =[



That isn't what you told me when I stuck it in your murrhole!


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That isn't what you told me when I stuck it in your murrhole!


I was drugged, that doesn't count.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was drugged, that doesn't count.


.... 

BAWW


----------



## Royal Flush (May 12, 2010)

I usually say to people when I'm joking with them or when they joke with me:

Im just pulling your tail

Your pulling my tail, right?


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Royal Flush said:


> I usually say to people when I'm joking with them or when they joke with me:
> 
> Im just pulling your tail
> 
> Your pulling my tail, right?


No, we're never pulling your tail. Because if I did I'd pull it off, And then sew it back on.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> No, we're never pulling your tail. Because if I did I'd pull it off, And then sew it back on.


I feel like you're one of those people who is compensating for their lack of manliness irl.

And anyway, still no.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I feel like you're one of those people who is compensating for their lack of manliness irl.
> 
> And anyway, still no.


No, not really, off work this is a way to spend my time. Because I literally have nothing productive to do.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> No, not really, off work this is a way to spend my time. Because I literally have nothing productive to do.


Wow, nice job on totally missing my point.

And you other guys should start posting, my raeg meters are getting low.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wow, nice job on totally missing my point.
> 
> And you other guys should start posting, my raeg meters are getting low.


Would you really have it any other way? This IS the Den.


And I hate to agree with you but yes, you other furfaggs should post.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2010)

The Chaos Knight said:


> Would you really have it any other way? This IS the Den.


That's not always a bad thing. People like you make it like that.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> That's not always a bad thing. People like you make it like that.


Point taken. But, I never meant it in a bad way, and I never Implied that in a bad way.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 12, 2010)

Sometimes I purr when I'm relaxed, I tend to trot more often than run, my friends tell me that I run more like a deer than a person, lately whenever I'm frustrated I tend to snort out my nose.


----------



## Bir (May 12, 2010)

I purr when I cuddle with my luff.

And it's a little odd, actually.. I make this weird growlinggurglehiss noise thing whenever something scares me, or right when I get angry. xD Not intentionally, either. I just do. 

: 3

Um..

I don't know if this counts, but my nose is always cold so I'm always trying to hide it in my arm or something. Kinda like how some animals cover their noses with their tails and stuffs.


----------



## Kiva (May 12, 2010)

I forgot about this, I often guard immediately if I see a quick movement, whether it be in front of me or to the sides. My friend was teasing me about it earlier and at random points in our conversation he would raise his arm quickly, which caused me to flinch and guard every time. -.-.


----------



## Roccie (May 12, 2010)

Oh geez. I have SOOOOO many habits.

It sucks cuz my habit was responding "Yip!!" to everything when i was a fox... then i changed to a cat and said "Nyaa!" or "Myaa!" to everything... and now that i'm back to canine, i slip up sometimes and "Myaa" at people XDD I'm a weird pom now that meows. Mm yessss. But i still yip more often 

I also have a bad habit of gnawing on things... pens, pencils, erasers, my arm... yeah... XD Like a doggy. Oops.

And not nessesarily furry (more internet) but i tend to narrate what i do... as if i were typing like *bites on finger* or something XD So whenever i borrow a pencil, i grab it from my friend and i say "Steals pencil!" and she laughs, thinkings its so funny i narrate myself XD;; Oops. I forget i do that.


----------



## Mentova (May 12, 2010)

Roccie said:


> Oh geez. I have SOOOOO many habits.
> 
> It sucks cuz my habit was responding "Yip!!" to everything when i was a fox... then i changed to a cat and said "Nyaa!" or "Myaa!" to everything... and now that i'm back to canine, i slip up sometimes and "Myaa" at people XDD I'm a weird pom now that meows. Mm yessss. But i still yip more often
> 
> ...



You sound like an incredibly embarrassing person to hang out with.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You drugged him, HAXX?
> 
> There wasn't any need to, he would have done anything for you.





HAXX said:


> Not enough foreplay? :[
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it. It felt natural to drug him.



If I didn't know better, Id think the fandom is a bunch of faggoty ostriches!


----------



## Sauvignon (May 12, 2010)

I meow


----------



## Taralack (May 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> If I didn't know better, Id think the fandom is a bunch of faggoty ostriches!



You have no clue buddy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> If I didn't know better, Id think the fandom is a bunch of faggoty ostriches!



No. You. Just. Didn't.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You have no clue buddy.


Hahaha. If I didn't know better about knowing better, I'd think you didn't know that I know better.


HAXX said:


> No. You. Just. Didn't.


 Ive merely scratched the surface, my boy.


----------



## BlueGaze (May 13, 2010)

I purr in my boyfriend's ear most of the time


----------



## Mr. Snuggleworth McFondle (May 13, 2010)

BlueGaze said:


> I purr in my boyfriend's ear most of the time



...and I like it when she does it.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 13, 2010)

well.. I /do/ wear a fursuit.


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

Mr. Snuggleworth McFondle said:


> ...and I like it when she does it.



Your hilarious, has anyone ever told you that?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

All you people making animal noises IRL are really creeping me out.


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> All you people making animal noises IRL are really creeping me out.


I would never go Rawr, Mew or Bark in public.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 13, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I would never go Rawr, Mew or Bark in public.


How about murr?


----------



## Rayane (May 13, 2010)

I purr a lot, squeak, hiss, purr. I even caught myself licking my paws. I mean hands!


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> How about murr?


Okay, maybe that.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 13, 2010)

I'm rabid. D:


----------



## LeoTen (May 13, 2010)

I tend to make animal noises a lot, and when I walk barefoot, I walk as though I've got digitgrade feet. o 3o

Weird, I know. >w<


----------



## Isis (May 13, 2010)

When I was thirteen I went through a crazy stage where I would growl at people when I was angry but I apply that to being a therian. I also walk on the front of my feet at times and say "I would have totally knocked that down with my tail."


----------



## Oasus (May 13, 2010)

<<<frequent abuser of teh "RAWR!"


----------



## Elessara (May 13, 2010)

I bite people.
I meow often.
I have quite a few "felineish" quirks.

Of course I've had all of this WAAAAY before finding "The Fandom"... So why change now?


----------



## FurryNate (May 13, 2010)

Eh. not so much. mostly chirping. nothing more. although i sleep in a curled up ball..


----------



## Tally (May 13, 2010)

FurryNate said:


> Eh. not so much. mostly chirping. nothing more. although i sleep in a curled up ball..



Chirping...?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 13, 2010)

LeoTen said:


> I tend to make animal noises a lot, and when I walk barefoot, I walk as though I've got digitgrade feet. o 3o


Same. :3
I only realized today though.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

Roccie said:


> Oh geez. I have SOOOOO many habits.
> 
> It sucks cuz my habit was responding "Yip!!" to everything when i was a fox... then i changed to a cat and said "Nyaa!" or "Myaa!" to everything... and now that i'm back to canine, i slip up sometimes and "Myaa" at people XDD I'm a weird pom now that meows. Mm yessss. But i still yip more often
> 
> ...


 

I gnaw on things too! Damn it!

Pom as in... Pomeranian. That's awesome. I love Pomeranians.


----------



## Tabasco (May 13, 2010)

I'm kind of ottery, but I'd shoot myself before barking or such in public. I play with pebbles, stones, small balls, etc, and toss them around like otters are known to do, and I sort of sleep like one... :I

Lifelong habits.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm kind of ottery, but I'd shoot myself before barking or such in public. I play with pebbles, stones, small balls, etc, and toss them around like otters are known to do, and I sort of sleep like one... :I


 
Do you swim a lot?


----------



## Tabasco (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Do you swim a lot?



Yes. When I was really young, my parents used to keep the bathwater in the tub after I was done because I'd come back to play in there several times during the day until we got a pool... from which I occasionally had to be forcibly separated for dinner. :V


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 13, 2010)

FurryNate said:


> Eh. not so much. mostly chirping. nothing more. although i sleep in a curled up ball..


I sleep curled up too, but I never considered that a "furry" act. I always did it cause I like being warm.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes. When I was really young, my parents used to keep the bathwater in the tub after I was done because I'd come back to play in there several times during the day until we got a pool... from which I occasionally had to be forcibly separated for dinner. :V


 
I'm a jaguar, so I like swimming too. Would you like to go swimming with me?


----------



## FurryNate (May 13, 2010)

Tally said:


> Chirping...?


being the sound that a feline would normally make when something intrigues them. i do it rarely in public. but when with other furs. i do it often.

sort of like yipping. only for a feline.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

Rayane said:


> I purr a lot, squeak, hiss, purr. *I even caught myself licking my paws. I mean hands!*


I feel so very sorry for anyone who's ever shaken hands with you.

Also, you're all humans, stop fooling yourself into believing you're not. >:[


----------



## Tabasco (May 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I feel so very sorry for anyone who's ever shaken hands with you.
> 
> Also, you're all humans, stop pretending you're not. >:[



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5usIxO_beYw

*imitates*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5usIxO_beYw
> 
> *imitates*



Suicide by rock to face? :?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5usIxO_beYw
> 
> *imitates*


OHMIGAWD I LIKE TOTALLY TO THIS EVERY DAY BECAUSE I AM A GATOR ON THE INSIDE AND I'M GONNA GET SPECIES REASSIGNMENT SURGERY NEXT YEAR


----------



## Tabasco (May 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> OHMIGAWD I LIKE TOTALLY TO THIS EVERY DAY BECAUSE I AM A GATOR ON THE INSIDE AND I'M GONNA GET SPECIES REASSIGNMENT SURGERY NEXT YEAR



Rickroll is better.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Yup, RickRoll'd even gets cartoons.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP0sHfgkbSg&feature=related


----------



## Tabasco (May 13, 2010)

ILY RICK ASTLEY. <3

/masochist


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Rickroll is better.


Anyone who still finds such a tired internet meme funny should get hit in the face with a shovel.


----------



## Tabasco (May 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Anyone who still finds such a tired internet meme funny should get hit in the face with a shovel.



It's really not after all these years.

But it was a lot funnier than what you linked to. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Anyone who still finds such a tired internet meme funny should get hit in the face with a shovel.



Your weak trolling abilities earns you +10 disgust points.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your weak trolling abilities earns you +10 disgust points.


Not trolling, just speaking my mind.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Not trolling, just speaking my mind.



Then you're a troll at heart.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Then you're a troll at heart.


Wow, I seem to be learning new things every day at this place.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

Trolla Ã¤r svagt.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 13, 2010)

Run from the trolls and get to the topic!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Trolla Ã¤r svagt.


Det Ã¤r din Svenska ocksÃ¥, SO STOP IT.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2010)

You sure you don't do any gator stuff, Kellie?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

I have the habit of thinking of Scotty upon meeting anyone with the same name.


I ALSO SCREAM FOR YIFF TOO


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You sure you don't do any gator stuff, Kellie?


Like I mentioned earlier in this thread, I eat raw fish. That's all I can really think of and that's more of a *** thing.

EDIT:
Oh hey I keep learning new things, didn't know that word was so terribly offensive here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I have the habit of thinking of Scotty upon meeting anyone with the same name.
> 
> 
> I ALSO SCREAM FOR YIFF TOO



Lol, I tarnish the whole name muahahaha!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, I tarnish the whole name muahahaha!



Hey! Don't judge!


----------



## Jarrod-Silverwolf (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, I make alot of dog sounds and love walking barefoot, on thr front of my foot. I also sometimes "move" like an animal.


----------



## Eberk (May 13, 2010)

I say "murr" alot and sometimes i bite and lick my arms if i have an itch.


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

I squeak and shit when I sleep according to my friends. It's not my fault so it can't be held against me.


----------



## Hackfox (May 13, 2010)

For me, Nothing different than the usual. I shit on lawns, and I don't give a FUCK.


----------



## Jarrod-Silverwolf (May 13, 2010)

Hackfox said:


> For me, Nothing different than the usual. I shit on lawns, and I don't give a FUCK.


 
Um...Okay...SEND ME SOME PLZ!!!!!!


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 13, 2010)

When I'm pissed i growl instead of cussing, and I like saying rawr.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 13, 2010)

Eberk said:


> I say "murr" alot and sometimes i bite and lick my arms if i have an itch.



Licking an itch does make it feel better. but biting it just makes it itch worse


----------



## Sagex90 (May 14, 2010)

I accidentally spell prefer prefur sometimes (as I almost just did haha) 

haha I also like it when people pet me (people I like) which freaks people out

I do this --->      :3        but everyone does that now lol


speaking of which theres this girl at work who says "meow" constantly and I cannot for the life of me figure out why lol. As you can imagine it drives me insane!


----------



## Jake Renard (May 14, 2010)

I tend to make animal sounds and constantly walk digitgrade when barefoot :3

I also growl at people that make me feel uncomfortable or mad around them


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Eberk said:


> I say "murr" alot and sometimes i bite and lick my arms if i have an itch.


Why do you people lick yourselves, it's unsanitary and disgusting. D:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do you people lick yourselves, it's unsanitary and disgusting. D:


BUT ITS WHAT DOGS DO


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do you people lick yourselves, it's unsanitary and disgusting. D:


 Ugh, why would you want too? We shower for a reason, and we are mot beasts.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Mmmm licking dead skin cells off myself...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 14, 2010)

I actualy let a small rawr! out today around some friends. 
Glad none heard exctaly what i said.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Jarrod-Silverwolf said:


> Yeah, I make alot of dog sounds and love walking barefoot, on thr front of my foot. I also sometimes "move" like an animal.


I walk on the front of my feet too...maybe I have more furry habits than I thought.


----------



## kuwaizair (May 14, 2010)

> I once said, "If I had a tail, it'd be waggin'."


hahha i did too. it weirded out my Mom. like a 0_o;; kind of weird. (well canine style wagging, not feline thrashing.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

Do gryphons even have tails that wag?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Do gryphons even have tails that wag?


Griffins have tails, so most likely they wag occasionally.


----------



## foxmusk (May 14, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I walk on the front of my feet too...maybe I have more furry habits than I thought.



enjoy have bone problems very soon :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> BUT ITS WHAT DOGS DO


Canines in general are fucking disgusting and always smell like shit.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Canines in general are fucking disgusting and always smell like shit.


My dogs don't smell like shit. >=[


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2010)

My Pomeranian smells good.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My dogs don't smell like shit. >=[


Prove it.


----------



## Mailbox (May 14, 2010)

People say I eat my food like a squirrel. And dogs do generally smell like shit.


----------



## foxmusk (May 14, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> People say I eat my food like a squirrel.



i remember, in elementary school, how everyone used to do that. "WATCH THIS GUYS I'M A SQUIRREL!" and then they'd fling crumbs everywhere nibbling on ritz crackers. good times, good times.


----------



## Usarise (May 14, 2010)

I wore a tail to school today.... does that count as a furry habit? :3


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Prove it.


We bathe them and take care of them. My mom and sister work at a grooming place. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We bathe them and take care of them. My mom and sister work at a grooming place. :V


How often? It usually only takes a day or to after we bathe our family dog before it starts smelling like shit again. But it's a very hairy breed so I dunno if that explains it. I can't really stand the smell but someone in this house decided it was a good idea to get a dog even though I hate those things.


----------

